# Youtube Gems



## andyzee (Jan 28, 2009)

I like this one, notice how well the music is synched up with the characters.:


----------



## BigJay (Jan 28, 2009)

Classic 90s music:


----------



## severine (Jan 28, 2009)

Now there's a trip down memory lane! Green Jelly! :lol:


----------



## hardline (Jan 28, 2009)




----------



## RootDKJ (Jan 28, 2009)




----------



## Grassi21 (Jan 28, 2009)

severine said:


> Now there's a trip down memory lane! Green Jelly! :lol:



+1.  I enjoyed that...


----------



## andyzee (Jan 30, 2009)




----------



## BeanoNYC (Jan 30, 2009)

My favorite person on youtube:


----------



## RootDKJ (Jan 30, 2009)

Here's another trip into bizarre-o-world (and I'm sober tonight)


WTF:-o:blink:


----------



## ctenidae (Feb 13, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=luVjkTEIoJc&NR=1


----------



## RootDKJ (Feb 13, 2009)

ctenidae said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=luVjkTEIoJc&NR=1


LMBFAO:beer:


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 13, 2009)

BeanoNYC said:


> My favorite person on youtube:



f'ing optimus prime! :lol:  these are great!


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 13, 2009)

BeanoNYC said:


> My favorite person on youtube:



one more...


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Feb 13, 2009)

hardline said:


>



one of my favorite dance moves..


----------



## andyzee (Mar 11, 2009)




----------



## RootDKJ (Mar 24, 2009)

This one is courtesy of AngryHugo on PASR


----------



## RootDKJ (Apr 15, 2009)

I'm sure some of you have seen this on tv already, but it's still funny


----------



## Grassi21 (May 5, 2009)

Not sure about the authenticity of this story.  Supposedly a dude was trippin' on something and his freinds recorded the audio and then put some animation to it.  Very funny.  Who paid for that floor?  Not me...  Lighthouses rule!


----------



## RootDKJ (May 8, 2009)

Nice find Grassi, Love seahorses....


----------



## drjeff (May 11, 2009)

Stern Show fans will LOVE this one!



:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Grassi21 (May 11, 2009)

short but funny....


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 11, 2009)

large woman falls..


----------



## drjeff (May 11, 2009)

Combining this thread and the recent topic of conversation in 2knee's "off to see the mouse" thread....


----------



## bigbog (May 11, 2009)

*...Billy Mays = Nice Volume...(something doesn't fit here)*

Rich,
I think the whole population would kick in a buck to keep his intensity & volume level @2am like that..;-)  
Words = _*Mute Button*_!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 12, 2009)

drjeff said:


> Combining this thread and the recent topic of conversation in 2knee's "off to see the mouse" thread....



Have you seen the thread about a fat tax on Teton Gravity..well we need one here in the US..some of those mother-huckers would have trouble fitting on the tea-cups ride..a darn shame..


----------



## Marc (May 12, 2009)

Lance Armstrong - "The Magnet" Nike commercial



However you feel about the man, no doubt this is a powerful 90 second spot.

Makes me want to jump on my bike and ride.


----------



## bvibert (May 12, 2009)

Marc said:


> Lance Armstrong - "The Magnet" Nike commercial
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not bad.  It did make me want to get on my bike and ride, and I don't even own a road bike.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 12, 2009)

Marc said:


> Lance Armstrong - "The Magnet" Nike commercial
> 
> 
> 
> ...



NOICE!!!!


----------



## drjeff (May 12, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Have you seen the thread about a fat tax on Teton Gravity..well we need one here in the US..some of those mother-huckers would have trouble fitting on the tea-cups ride..a darn shame..



For the most part, if you're feeling a bit unhappy with yourself due to a weight issue,  all you need to do to feel better is go hang around at Disney for a day or two.  You'll suddenly have a MUCH better self image!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 13, 2009)

drjeff said:


> For the most part, if you're feeling a bit unhappy with yourself due to a weight issue,  all you need to do to feel better is go hang around at Disney for a day or two.  You'll suddenly have a MUCH better self image!



The same with the great Allentown Fair..


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 13, 2009)




----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 15, 2009)

hardline said:


>



hardline where are you?


----------



## RootDKJ (Dec 21, 2009)

Thought this was funny.


----------



## Mildcat (Dec 21, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> Thought this was funny.



I saw that on hulu and wanted to send it to a friend who is a boarder and a huge Jim Gaffigan fan.


----------



## RootDKJ (Dec 22, 2009)




----------



## faceplant (Dec 22, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


>




heres the 'other' shake weight 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bq9993iJlYU   (nsfw)

.........and the Strokemeister for men
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vQjBDqEj2WU&feature=related


:grin:


----------



## RootDKJ (Dec 22, 2009)

Yeah I saw those also :lol:


----------



## Johnskiismore (Dec 22, 2009)

The parody was great!


----------



## Rambo (Dec 26, 2009)

Strange Guy... ???????


----------



## RootDKJ (Dec 29, 2009)

I lol'd


----------



## RootDKJ (Mar 5, 2010)

Here's a little WTF to start your Friday off! :lol:


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 5, 2010)

For the Mainers:


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 5, 2010)

RootDKJ said:


> Here's a little WTF to start your Friday off! :lol:



i don't know why but this made me think of GSS


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 8, 2010)

RootDKJ said:


> Here's a little WTF to start your Friday off! :lol:



Here's a funny play off of this:


----------



## legalskier (Mar 9, 2010)

RootDKJ said:


> Here's a little WTF to start your Friday off! :lol:



This would explain why the Soviet Union fell apart.


----------



## legalskier (Mar 13, 2010)

.


----------



## legalskier (Mar 13, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> Here's a funny play off of this:



I can't believe that's the same actor who played Colonel Hans Landa!


----------



## Chunk (Mar 15, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1yqVD0swvWU


----------



## faceplant (Mar 16, 2010)

*Hitler hates Sidney Crosby*

some bad language-

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9y7I0RY8CHE&feature=related


----------



## faceplant (Mar 22, 2010)

Where brooklyn at

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ubSTSICa7y8


----------



## billski (Mar 23, 2010)

*So you think your quiver is worth alot?*

Just buy this horse "Green Monkey"
Sheik Mohammed bin Rashid al-Maktoum of Dubai 
vs.
John Magnier, owner of the prestigious Coolmore racing group in Ireland


----------



## RootDKJ (Mar 23, 2010)

billski said:


> Just buy this horse "Green Monkey"
> Sheik Mohammed bin Rashid al-Maktoum of Dubai
> vs.
> John Magnier, owner of the prestigious Coolmore racing group in Ireland


I'm pretty sure the venue this was filed at was the same place I went to in Kentucky.  The Sheik of Dubai is pretty popular there.


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 25, 2010)




----------



## RootDKJ (Mar 25, 2010)

^ That's awesome


----------



## ctenidae (Mar 25, 2010)

billski said:


> Just buy this horse "Green Monkey"
> Sheik Mohammed bin Rashid al-Maktoum of Dubai
> vs.
> John Magnier, owner of the prestigious Coolmore racing group in Ireland



The followup's even better. Never won a race.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/ra...16m-flop-Green-Monkey-tourist-attraction.html


----------



## legalskier (Mar 26, 2010)

gmcunni said:


>



I gather you felt this was more appropriate in the "Youtube Gems" thread rather than the "Bacon: Chewy or Crunchy" thread. 
http://forums.alpinezone.com/showthread.php?t=72654
Although most of the vid is impressive, the boy's annoying attitude/behavior would, IMHO,  disqualify it from "Youtube Gem" status, no?
Care to delineate your rationale?


----------



## RootDKJ (Mar 26, 2010)

legalskier said:


> I gather you felt this was more appropriate in the "Youtube Gems" thread rather than the "Bacon: Chewy or Crunchy" thread.
> http://forums.alpinezone.com/showthread.php?t=72654
> Although most of the vid is impressive, the boy's annoying attitude/behavior would, IMHO,  disqualify it from "Youtube Gem" status, no?
> Care to delineate your rationale?


I thought the same thing.  The bacon thread rocks.


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 26, 2010)

legalskier said:


> I gather you felt this was more appropriate in the "Youtube Gems" thread rather than the "Bacon: Chewy or Crunchy" thread.
> http://forums.alpinezone.com/showthread.php?t=72654
> Although most of the vid is impressive, the boy's annoying attitude/behavior would, IMHO,  disqualify it from "Youtube Gem" status, no?
> Care to delineate your rationale?





RootDKJ said:


> I thought the same thing.  The bacon thread rocks.



added to the bacon thread

while i think the video is well made the kid is the star!  i'd smack him but since he ain't mine i'll just laugh at his antics and wonder what kind of parenting yields such a little twerp.


----------



## faceplant (Apr 3, 2010)

ever shop here ?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FJ3oHpup-pk
his bug eyes give me th heebyjeebies  :-o


cleveland sings better......
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iCJdpP9Hy5w


----------



## faceplant (Apr 4, 2010)

Lindsey Vonn handshake......keep your eye on # 29.......

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HDIO8C42AfU


----------



## legalskier (May 3, 2010)

*5-year-old hits major league heat*

*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rr6HwEJLSKs&feature=related*

_Luis Antigua snuck a peek at his four little boys through a neighbor's fence, listening to their voices carry from the back yard. They've shattered nine windows playing baseball in this tiny plot of packed dirt tucked away in a gritty Jersey City neighborhood. But this still is the family's field of dreams.
This is where Luis and Jessica Antigua's third son, *Ariel, has become a YouTube legend before he's entered kindergarten*. This is where the 5-year-old learned to hit 85-mph fastballs and to slickly field ground balls. A video of Ariel consistently hitting major league-caliber fastballs at a Lyndhurst indoor baseball facility has made him an instant celebrity, going viral with nearly 255,000 hits."Jimmy Kimmel Live,'' Sports Illustrated and "Inside Edition'' have begun chasing the boy for interviews.  "They've never seen anything like that," said Luis Antigua. "Everywhere we go, people have to stop and look. People just walking by. People who don't know anything about baseball. It's everywhere we go."
Ariel is a miracle child, but not because he can hit from both sides of the plate when other kids his age struggle with training wheels. *A doctor told the Antiguas when Ariel was in the womb that he likely would be born with Down Syndrome or paralysis after an amniocentesis, his parents said. The doctor raised the possibility of an abortion.* "The baby was about 5 months and almost here," Luis said. "We talked about it and decided we would deal with it, no matter what happened."
There was no paralysis. No Down Syndrome. The Antiguas found themselves with a normal little boy who can't sit still, is bashful with strangers — despite his vehement head shakes in denial — and is precocious with his brothers. He is a pre-K student at Public School 17 and a Mets' fan like his dad.****_

See more vids here:
http://www.northjersey.com/sports/r...year-old_hits_major_league_heat.html?page=all


----------



## Marc (May 3, 2010)

Jesus, that's incredible and farked up all at the same time.


----------



## legalskier (May 10, 2010)

*Better Marriage Blanket*

At first I thought this was one of those SNL spoof commercials:

*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3yl4nErpGs8*


:-o


----------



## ctenidae (May 10, 2010)

legalskier said:


> At first I thought this was one of those SNL spoof commercials:
> 
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3yl4nErpGs8*
> 
> ...





Marc said:


> Jesus, that's incredible and farked up all at the same time.



+1


----------



## deadheadskier (May 10, 2010)

legalskier said:


> At first I thought this was one of those SNL spoof commercials:
> 
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3yl4nErpGs8*
> 
> ...



:lol:


----------



## gmcunni (May 10, 2010)

legalskier said:


> At first I thought this was one of those SNL spoof commercials:
> 
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3yl4nErpGs8*
> 
> ...



underwear can't be far behind.


----------



## wa-loaf (May 14, 2010)

I'm still laughing over this one:


----------



## ctenidae (May 14, 2010)

Effective commercial


----------



## RootDKJ (May 14, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> I'm still laughing over this one:


This is now circulating it's way through my company's email system. :lol:


----------



## legalskier (May 19, 2010)

*3 year old drummer killing it*

Watch out, dmc...
:smile:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sofv99I9VQQ

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aJG9Tol1a0U


----------



## billski (May 19, 2010)

legalskier said:


> At first I thought this was one of those SNL spoof commercials:
> 
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3yl4nErpGs8*
> 
> ...



That dude should be ashamed of himself.  He's not gonna get any action that way.  

....And let's keep :flame:him away from open flames.  Can you just see him and his sweetie snuggling up next to the fire?


----------



## billski (May 19, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> I'm still laughing over this one:



Think he's got himself one of those better marriage blankets?


----------



## legalskier (May 28, 2010)

*2 year old smoke 40 cigs a day*

The vid is in here (evidently it's copywritten):

*http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepag...g-pictures-of-smoking-toddler-Ardi-Rizal.html*


:-o


----------



## RootDKJ (Jun 9, 2010)

Just a little ski stoke, and some goat stoke for Marc


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Jun 23, 2010)

My brother-in-law sent this to me.  I am just nerdy enough to love it.


----------



## legalskier (Jul 9, 2010)

*Wohr Multiparker 730*

You engineers will love this.....


*http://www.woehr.de/en/projekte/budapest_m730/index.htm*


----------



## billski (Jul 9, 2010)

legalskier said:


> You engineers will love this.....
> 
> 
> *http://www.woehr.de/en/projekte/budapest_m730/index.htm*



First thing that struck me was - the cost. Mercedes-only?
What's nice is that you don't get door bangs and scratches, you get plenty of room to get in and out.

I checked it out, it's about US$30/day, $2.25/hour at current exchange rates.  How can they do it for that price?  Must be major government-subsidized.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jul 9, 2010)

billski said:


> How can they do it for that price?  Must be major government-subsidized.



Volume, you can probably fit a lot more cars in this way than self parking.


----------



## billski (Jul 9, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> Volume, you can probably fit a lot more cars in this way than self parking.



404 spaces.

That parking rate is is on the high end for Budapest - The average wage is about $1,000/month


----------



## legalskier (Jul 13, 2010)

*Belleayre Turn and Burn*

A little bump stoke.....

*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w6UZ1yH4fAk*


----------



## wa-loaf (Jul 13, 2010)




----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 13, 2010)

Very not safe for work - Language

cracks me up though

you don't like the lighthouse, you suck


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 14, 2010)

This guy really loves his job.  :lol:


----------



## roark (Jul 16, 2010)




----------



## wa-loaf (Jul 25, 2010)




----------



## legalskier (Aug 4, 2010)

Isn't that Ritzy?


*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=St_4vYCPax4*


----------



## wa-loaf (Aug 10, 2010)

Dumb and Dumber as a drama


----------



## Mildcat (Aug 11, 2010)

*She Just Wanted McNuggets*

She wanted McNuggets but they were still selling breakfast so she flipped out. I love how she tries climbing through the drivethru window but she can't lift her fat leg high enough.


----------



## legalskier (Aug 12, 2010)

*George Carlin- The American Dream*

_You have to be asleep to believe it._

*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=acLW1vFO-2Q*


:flag:


----------



## ctenidae (Aug 12, 2010)

Mildcat said:


> She wanted McNuggets but they were still selling breakfast so she flipped out. I love how she tries climbing through the drivethru window but she can't lift her fat leg high enough.



Even better is the next car just pulling upa dn getting their hash rounds


----------



## gmcunni (Aug 12, 2010)

ctenidae said:


> Even better is the next car just pulling upa dn getting their hash rounds



+1

like nothing had happened.. LOL


----------



## Mildcat (Aug 12, 2010)

ctenidae said:


> Even better is the next car just pulling upa dn getting their hash rounds



Yeah that cracked me up too.


----------



## legalskier (Aug 25, 2010)

*Fire tornado*

*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F7D5jrWbppY*


----------



## skiNEwhere (Aug 26, 2010)

Rocking the neon


----------



## ctenidae (Aug 26, 2010)

skiNEwhere said:


> Rocking the neon



Everything about that video screams "Rad!"


----------



## legalskier (Aug 26, 2010)

Rackin' it old school!


----------



## gmcunni (Aug 26, 2010)

_video contains offensive material, view at your own risk...._

A Connecticut man has been arrested on allegations he coached his 8-year-old neighbor to swear and say racial slurs for a video he posted on YouTube.

Josh Eastman, 24, of Bridgeport was charged with impairing the morals of a child Tuesday and later posted $2,500 bail.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Aug 26, 2010)

gmcunni said:


> _video contains offensive material, view at your own risk...._
> 
> A Connecticut man has been arrested on allegations he coached his 8-year-old neighbor to swear and say racial slurs for a video he posted on YouTube.
> 
> Josh Eastman, 24, of Bridgeport was charged with impairing the morals of a child Tuesday and later posted $2,500 bail.




Yet when Will Ferrell and Adam McKay's 2 year old daughter make the "landlord" video and its funny? There's no racist comments but a 2 year swearing?


----------



## legalskier (Aug 26, 2010)

*Dog in wheelchair scales Mt Washington*

http://www.boston.com/news/local/ne...0/08/21/dog_in_wheelchair_scales_nh_mountain/


----------



## mondeo (Aug 26, 2010)

The original (and still the best: )

Also good:


----------



## skiNEwhere (Aug 26, 2010)

Oldie but goodie


----------



## riverc0il (Aug 26, 2010)

That Count vid is amongst the best ever. Though I think this is my favorite muppet clip:



This was pretty good:


:lol:


----------



## legalskier (Aug 26, 2010)

mondeo said:


> The original (and still the best: )
> 
> Also good:




.
"Caught in the act"
*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rwgvfp3jlvc*

 PeeWee Herman's career would have taken a completely different trajectory if he had had a mom as cool as Ricky's.


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 27, 2010)

The crime investigation




The Remix


----------



## powpig2002 (Aug 27, 2010)

outstanding


----------



## wa-loaf (Aug 27, 2010)




----------



## skiNEwhere (Aug 28, 2010)

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?p...oto_comment#!/video/video.php?v=1218044052737


----------



## legalskier (Aug 31, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> The crime investigation
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Follow up:

_*'Bed Intruder' songster turning fame into a future*
By ERRIN HAINES, Associated Press Writer – Tue Aug 31, 5:55 am ET
HUNTSVILLE, Ala. – Antoine Dodson's angry, head-shaking TV interview about an attempted rape against his younger sister in her bed has turned into a chart-topping iTunes song and YouTube hit and made the 24-year-old Alabama college student an Internet sensation. "So y'all need to hide your kids, hide your wife and hide your husband, 'cause they raping everybody out here," the song's catchy refrain goes.
*Dodson plans to use the money from the "Bed Intruder Song" selling for $1.29 a download and T-shirt sales to move his family out of the Lincoln Park housing project* where they say the attack happened. *** On a recent Friday, the "Bed Intruder Song" was No. 38 on iTunes in the Pop category, surpassing performances by Usher, Lady Gaga, John Mayer, Drake and Katy Perry. *** Kelly Dodson declined to be interviewed for this story. On a recent appearance on the "Today" show, *she said the situation had "a sad beginning, but it was a good ending*."_
http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20100831...pY2xlX3N1bW1hcnlfbGlzdARzbGsDZnVsbG5ic3BzdG9y


----------



## gmcunni (Aug 31, 2010)

legalskier said:


> ...the 24-year-old Alabama college student ...



would not have guessed this part.


----------



## gmcunni (Aug 31, 2010)

Michael Jackson meets Nirvana


----------



## legalskier (Sep 1, 2010)

*Roger Federer between the legs shot*

*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=37qyvTRVus8*


----------



## skiNEwhere (Sep 2, 2010)

So random

GI Joe PSA


----------



## riverc0il (Sep 2, 2010)

gmcunni said:


> Michael Jackson meets Nirvana


Awesome.


----------



## gmcunni (Sep 2, 2010)

makes me laugh every time i watch it


----------



## legalskier (Sep 3, 2010)

*Hitler is told about the UNC NCAA Investigation*

*http://www.funnyordie.com/videos/748a0362df/hitler-is-told-about-the-unc-ncaa-investigation* 
_"I was going to wear face paint!"_


Btw, can anyone tell me how to embed youtube? I followed the AZ's instructions but it doesn't work for me....


----------



## gmcunni (Sep 3, 2010)

meanwhile, at the US Open....



(the commentary is hilarious)


----------



## legalskier (Sep 6, 2010)

*Dancing Merengue Dog*

Amazing!


*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nc9xq-TVyHI*



.The dog dances better than some of the stars on _Dancing with the Stars._


----------



## legalskier (Sep 6, 2010)

legalskier said:


> Amazing!
> 
> 
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nc9xq-TVyHI*
> ...


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 8, 2010)

duuuuuuuuuude

:lol:


----------



## legalskier (Sep 10, 2010)

*"It should just sparkle a little bit"*



Perfect soundtrack.
You know, I always thought people celebrated Halloween with _candy_.


----------



## gmcunni (Sep 10, 2010)

legalskier said:


> Perfect soundtrack.
> You know, I always thought people celebrated Halloween with _candy_.



LOL - so powerful it turned the lights back on


----------



## legalskier (Sep 10, 2010)

gmcunni said:


> LOL - so powerful it turned the lights back on




 ...not to mention turned his shirt from blue to black, but hey, that could be the explosives.


----------



## gmcunni (Sep 10, 2010)

legalskier said:


> Perfect soundtrack.



what really gets me is I tried to use that same tune on a video i posted to youtube last year and it was blocked due to copyright infringement :angry:


----------



## bvibert (Sep 10, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> duuuuuuuuuude
> 
> :lol:



Dude got sniped right at the end too!


----------



## Mildcat (Sep 10, 2010)

Footage of a cruise ship in rough seas. One woman goes face first into a pillar at about 47 seconds.


----------



## bvibert (Sep 10, 2010)

Mildcat said:


> Footage of a cruise ship in rough seas. One woman goes face first into a pillar at about 47 seconds.



That's a bad day.  I love the few people that have just given up and are riding in the sea of chairs and other debris towards the end...


----------



## legalskier (Sep 22, 2010)

*Aladdin From Compton*

*Caveat*- listen with headphones on (nsfw)


----------



## legalskier (Sep 23, 2010)

*Mass. woman kills 13-foot 900 pound alligator*


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 23, 2010)

bit unsafe for work (language/audio) at the end.  

poor fella must be starvin'


----------



## skiNEwhere (Sep 24, 2010)

gmcunni said:


> LOL - so powerful it turned the lights back on



that's why you use a fuse!


----------



## skiNEwhere (Sep 24, 2010)

bvibert said:


> That's a bad day.  I love the few people that have just given up and are riding in the sea of chairs and other debris towards the end...



I wonder if that was this ship


----------



## mondeo (Sep 24, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> bit unsafe for work (language/audio) at the end.
> 
> poor fella must be starvin'


Hmm. Maybe he can feed his family a little bit more appropriately with the smaller package.


----------



## mondeo (Sep 24, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> duuuuuuuuuude
> 
> :lol:


Something tells me he knew he was betting high on the Peavey.

heh, heh. Betting high. Pun not originally intended.


----------



## Grassi21 (Sep 29, 2010)

Love this...


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 1, 2010)




----------



## mondeo (Oct 1, 2010)




----------



## riverc0il (Oct 2, 2010)

mondeo said:


>


The last 30 seconds of this clip totally rule.


----------



## legalskier (Oct 3, 2010)




----------



## skiNEwhere (Oct 3, 2010)




----------



## legalskier (Oct 4, 2010)




----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 6, 2010)

Everything is OK:


----------



## legalskier (Nov 11, 2010)




----------



## wa-loaf (Nov 22, 2010)




----------



## bvibert (Nov 24, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


>



Talk about a bizarre answer. :lol:


----------



## legalskier (Nov 28, 2010)




----------



## wa-loaf (Dec 4, 2010)

A big ole WTF for Christmas:


----------



## smitty77 (Dec 4, 2010)

NOT safe for work, or children, or grandmothers.  But I laughed my tail off at this "re-mastered" version of a holiday classic:


----------



## powpig2002 (Dec 5, 2010)

Platoon 2026 MCRD, San Diego Feb 1973 that's the way it was. D.I.s would be in prison today for talking to MAGGOTS like that. thanks for posting


----------



## legalskier (Dec 6, 2010)

*The Christmas can-can*


----------



## powpig2002 (Dec 10, 2010)

:





legalskier said:


>


                                              :beer:


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Dec 10, 2010)

double dream hands


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Dec 10, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dm7yAWpX1Mc


----------



## wa-loaf (Dec 13, 2010)

Bad Santa


----------



## powpig2002 (Dec 14, 2010)

SKIQUATTRO said:


> double dream hands



what the f..? i don't believe that i watched that.


----------



## legalskier (Dec 17, 2010)




----------



## legalskier (Dec 19, 2010)




----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 22, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> The crime investigation
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Merry XMAS!!!!


----------



## legalskier (Dec 23, 2010)

*Some holiday iMusic....*

*http://vimeo.com/17570180*

awesome


----------



## riverc0il (Dec 29, 2010)

:lol:


----------



## wa-loaf (Dec 29, 2010)

Instruction video from the Boston snow police? :lol:



riverc0il said:


> :lol:


----------



## legalskier (Jan 5, 2011)

amazing  :blink:


----------



## bvibert (Jan 5, 2011)

riverc0il said:


> :lol:



How did I miss this one?  That is awesome! :lol:


----------



## billski (Jan 5, 2011)

riverc0il said:


> :lol:



A dude with way too much time on his hands.

Waste of perfectly good snow!


----------



## riverc0il (Jan 5, 2011)

legalskier said:


> amazing  :blink:


I bet Gump could take him.


----------



## legalskier (Jan 9, 2011)




----------



## Mildcat (Jan 20, 2011)

This woman is thinking about suing the mall because she fell in the fountain while texting. :blink: She seems like a real winner.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Jan 21, 2011)

thats funny!  just drives home the point how much texting distracts you from what you are doing...sadly, a 17 yr old girl from a very prominent family in my town was just killed while she was texting and driving..she crossed lanes and hit head on to a ford explorer driving by a 17 yr old male, he's in critical condition...


----------



## billski (Jan 25, 2011)

*Scary Landings*



New Zealand:

The writer comments:
I flew into Wellington about 12 times. AND NOT﻿ ONCE DID I HAVE A  LANDING WITHOUT WATCHING MY WHOLE LIFE FLASH BY EYES. WITHOUT MY HEART  STOPPING UNTIL I GET TO BAG RECLAIM. WITHOUT MY FINGERS CRUSHING THE  ARMRESTS. WITHOUT PROMISING GOD I'LL BE GOOD FOR THE REST OF MY LIFE AND  DONATE ALL MY MONEY AND ASSETS TO CHARITY.

dmc prolly has some good stories to tell!


----------



## billski (Jan 26, 2011)

I gotta stop watching this stuff or I'm not going to fly anymore.

I guess there is more than one good reason we don't get to look out the cockpit window!

Never forget my trip on Air Nebraska.  An eight-seater. Crosswinds: first we see the strip, then the road, then the strip then buildings, then finally touch down.  Scary for sure.


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 16, 2011)




----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 21, 2011)

NSFW - language


----------



## pro2860 (Feb 21, 2011)

That was hilarious!!


----------



## legalskier (Mar 7, 2011)

*The President's Speech*


----------



## legalskier (Mar 17, 2011)

_Happy Saint Patty's Day!_

:beer:


----------



## noski (Mar 18, 2011)

*Guilty Dog.*

The guilty dog. Priceless.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B8ISzf2pryI


----------



## legalskier (Mar 18, 2011)

For all you LOTR fans out there-


----------



## Puck it (Mar 18, 2011)




----------



## legalskier (Mar 22, 2011)

At some points it looks like his knees hit his chin.
:beer:


----------



## legalskier (Mar 31, 2011)

Want a good laugh?


----------



## legalskier (Apr 1, 2011)

Fishing season is upon us once again...


----------



## legalskier (Apr 4, 2011)

Looks like they disabled it so here's the url-  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LJC0FfqRkm4&feature=player_embedded


----------



## legalskier (Apr 24, 2011)




----------



## deadheadskier (May 5, 2011)

NSFW - Language




Happy Mother's Day!!

:beer:


----------



## RootDKJ (May 5, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> NSFW - Language
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whoa :blink:


----------



## deadheadskier (May 5, 2011)

Have you not seen the Dick in a Box skit?  This is the sequal


----------



## RootDKJ (May 5, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> Have you not seen the Dick in a Box skit?  This is the sequal


No, I don't do much SNL.


----------



## deadheadskier (May 5, 2011)




----------



## deadheadskier (May 8, 2011)




----------



## legalskier (May 12, 2011)

*overshoots it...*


----------



## legalskier (May 12, 2011)

*undershoots it...*


----------



## gmcunni (May 12, 2011)

Beastie Boys latest - 30 minutes, yes THIRTY minutes but i think you'll get a kick out of it.



check out the credits, i didn't see half the people the first time through


----------



## legalskier (May 16, 2011)

-some nsfw language-


----------



## legalskier (May 22, 2011)

The power of Bob Marley...


----------



## bvibert (May 23, 2011)

Well executed:


----------



## deadheadskier (May 23, 2011)

somebody failed Physics class and I think I know who it is


----------



## Grassi21 (May 23, 2011)

legalskier said:


> The power of Bob Marley...



Awesome.  My son has been chilling to Bob Marley for the past year now.  He is almost 4 now.  All he has to do is hear the first few chords on most Bob songs and he knows who the artist is.


----------



## thorski (May 24, 2011)

What is Jinxy?
I found that doing a search on youtube about what is jinxy to be very informative and also brightened my day.


----------



## mrksn (May 26, 2011)

*Family Guy x Juicy Fruit Commercial*


----------



## legalskier (May 28, 2011)

Mommy's Nose is Scary!


----------



## legalskier (Jun 4, 2011)

Paul Revere warned the British? So who knew?!  



"One if by text, two if by facebook?"


----------



## RootDKJ (Jun 8, 2011)




----------



## Nick (Jun 9, 2011)

Not sure if I missed this or not


----------



## Nick (Jun 9, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> Have you not seen the Dick in a Box skit?  This is the sequal



Dick in the Box was hilarious. The motherlover thing is kinda creepy.


----------



## Nick (Jun 9, 2011)

RootDKJ said:


>



This video is obviously designed for potheads.

I watched it three times. That's some of the strangest shit I've ever seen, lol


----------



## bvibert (Jun 10, 2011)

Nick said:


> This video is obviously designed for potheads.
> 
> I watched it three times. That's some of the strangest shit I've ever seen, lol



I don't know who it's designed for, but it sure is freaky!


----------



## legalskier (Jun 10, 2011)

*Surf porn for summer stoke*

Glacier surfing-


Laird Hamilton on a hover board-

(Caveat: brief nudity)

The Wedge-


_Enjoy!_


----------



## wa-loaf (Jun 13, 2011)

Vagina Ain't Handicap

http://videogum.com/317112/the-thir...ags-vagina-aint-handicap/webjunk/viral-video/


----------



## ski stef (Jun 14, 2011)




----------



## andyzee (Jun 14, 2011)




----------



## wa-loaf (Jun 21, 2011)




----------



## Nick (Jun 21, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


>



GTFO. The eagle dropped a deer? :-?


----------



## wa-loaf (Jun 21, 2011)

Apparently Rob Zombie has directed a Woolite commercial ...


----------



## ski stef (Jun 21, 2011)




----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 21, 2011)

:lol:


----------



## gmcunni (Jun 23, 2011)




----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 23, 2011)




----------



## Nick (Jul 1, 2011)

World's luckiest squirrel:


----------



## Grassi21 (Jul 1, 2011)

Ski Stef said:


>



:lol:  Love it.


----------



## Nick (Jul 1, 2011)

WRC Taxi:


----------



## legalskier (Jul 8, 2011)

Godspeed Atlantis



_*Obama lauds space shuttle program*_
_*** "Congratulations to Atlantis, her astronauts, and the people of America's space program on a picture-perfect launch, and good luck on the rest of your mission to the International Space Station, and for a safe return home.  I know the American people share my pride at what we have accomplished as a nation, and my excitement about the next chapter of our preeminence in space."_
Story:http://content.usatoday.com/communities/theoval/post/2011/07/obama-lauds-space-shuttle-program/1


----------



## Nick (Jul 8, 2011)

Nice vid. 

I'd love to make it to space once before I die. I'm sure it's a childhood dream like so many others.


----------



## gmcunni (Jul 19, 2011)

turn down volume if at work


----------



## wa-loaf (Jul 19, 2011)

*Worst music video ever?*


----------



## bvibert (Jul 20, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


>



Could not finish watching...  That was pretty bad on several different levels...


----------



## Nick (Jul 20, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


>



:lol: :lol: 

I don't wanna looose you tonight! 

I like how it takes like 30 seconds to get into a car. That is REALLY horrible! A+ work.


----------



## Nick (Jul 20, 2011)

Found on Related Videos: 



Lyrics: 


> Hey baby wake up from your a sleep
> We have arrived onto the future
> And the whole world is become....
> 
> ...


----------



## legalskier (Jul 20, 2011)

How bizarre....


----------



## bvibert (Jul 22, 2011)

Not quite youtube, but still funny!

http://www.break.com/index/caught-on-camera-couple-in-minivan-2085733


----------



## Nick (Jul 22, 2011)

legalskier said:


> How bizarre....



Took me a sec to figure that out. I thought the cat was looking at a dog barking outside the window at first.


----------



## legalskier (Jul 27, 2011)

Chimp with AK-47


----------



## bvibert (Jul 27, 2011)

legalskier said:


> Chimp with AK-47



Awesome!


----------



## wa-loaf (Aug 1, 2011)




----------



## wa-loaf (Aug 1, 2011)

legalskier said:


> Chimp with AK-47



Viral marketing video for Planet of the Apes btw ...


----------



## gmcunni (Aug 1, 2011)

wow.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Aug 1, 2011)

This is some funny shit!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OQSNhk5ICTI&cc=1


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 9, 2011)

Listen at about 3 seconds in.


----------



## legalskier (Aug 14, 2011)

For real?


----------



## ALLSKIING (Aug 15, 2011)

ALLSKIING said:


> This is some funny shit!
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OQSNhk5ICTI&cc=1


This still makes me laugh hard as hell!



legalskier said:


> For real?


Insane!


----------



## legalskier (Aug 15, 2011)

"You, young man, are a star."


----------



## ctenidae (Aug 16, 2011)

Captain Awesome, indeed


----------



## legalskier (Aug 18, 2011)

Cute or scary?


----------



## ctenidae (Aug 18, 2011)

Speaking in tongues at 21 months already. 
I think he's watched too much Steve Martin...


----------



## hammer (Aug 29, 2011)

*Sea Foam?*


----------



## legalskier (Aug 29, 2011)

Covered bridge swept away by Irene-


----------



## legalskier (Sep 6, 2011)

The journey is just as much fun as the destination.


----------



## wa-loaf (Sep 9, 2011)

Apple want's their iPhone back:
http://teamcoco.com/video/apple-missing-iphone5


----------



## ctenidae (Sep 9, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> Apple want's their iPhone back:
> http://teamcoco.com/video/apple-missing-iphone5



Funny.

I hate that Expedia commercia, though. Anandra needs to be smacked.


----------



## Grassi21 (Sep 9, 2011)

ctenidae said:


> Funny.
> 
> I hate that Expedia commercia, though. Anandra needs to be smacked.



That dudes voice and the name Anandra make annoy me for some reason...


----------



## ctenidae (Sep 9, 2011)

Grassi21 said:


> That dudes voice and the name Anandra make annoy me for some reason...



I feel sorry for Antoine, though, in the extended version, after he gets scloded for not stitching together a deal...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lc9dlyk62qk


----------



## legalskier (Sep 9, 2011)

Today would have been his 70th birthday.

_Celebration marks 70th anniversary of Redding’s birth_
http://www.macon.com/2011/09/09/1694984/celebration-marks-70th-anniversary.html


----------



## gmcunni (Sep 9, 2011)

NSFW due to language


----------



## gmcunni (Sep 10, 2011)

be a dog!


----------



## Grassi21 (Sep 10, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> be a dog!



Love it!  Go Coach!


----------



## legalskier (Sep 12, 2011)

Bulldog watching Family Guy...



..."being a dog?"


----------



## legalskier (Sep 13, 2011)

A fun way to get to school....


----------



## ctenidae (Sep 15, 2011)




----------



## gmcunni (Sep 21, 2011)

i was embarrassed just watching it.


----------



## Grassi21 (Sep 21, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> i was embarrassed just watching it.



The camera man sounds amped for this cheer.


----------



## legalskier (Sep 22, 2011)

I was tempted to put this in the Wtf? thread-


----------



## bvibert (Sep 22, 2011)

legalskier said:


> I was tempted to put this in the Wtf? thread-



I've seen that one before, it's pure gold!


----------



## wa-loaf (Sep 27, 2011)

*Iron Man*


----------



## legalskier (Sep 27, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


>



And the other guy is keeping a straight face.  
:lol:


----------



## hammer (Sep 27, 2011)

I would hardly call this a gem but I thought of it after seeing the William Shatner clip...


----------



## gmcunni (Oct 3, 2011)




----------



## from_the_NEK (Oct 4, 2011)

Guy on a Buffalo FTW!

Part1: 


Part 2:


Part 3:


----------



## legalskier (Oct 6, 2011)




----------



## Cannonball (Oct 6, 2011)

My apologies if this has been here before.  But shake weight has nothing on NASA...


----------



## ctenidae (Oct 7, 2011)

Cannonball said:


> My apologies if this has been here before.  But shake weight has nothing on NASA...



Or the LPGA:







The NASA one is awesome. At what point did an administrator say "Uh oh"?


----------



## Grassi21 (Oct 7, 2011)

Cannonball said:


> My apologies if this has been here before.  But shake weight has nothing on NASA...



The wipe down of the face and glance at the camera is what puts this gem over the top. :lol:


----------



## ctenidae (Oct 10, 2011)

This may end up requiring its own thread:

http://badlipreading.tumblr.com/post/10893801803#notes

"I'm bored by famine. I cannot wait for a medieval cookie, Cinnabon, hot yellow koolaid. And save a pretzel for the gas jets!"


----------



## bvibert (Oct 11, 2011)

Maybe we need a future Darwin award recipient thread:


----------



## bvibert (Oct 11, 2011)

ctenidae said:


> This may end up requiring its own thread:
> 
> http://badlipreading.tumblr.com/post/10893801803#notes
> 
> "I'm bored by famine. I cannot wait for a medieval cookie, Cinnabon, hot yellow koolaid. And save a pretzel for the gas jets!"



:lol:


----------



## Nick (Oct 11, 2011)

Less expensive than a girlfriend


----------



## legalskier (Oct 13, 2011)

ctenidae said:


> This may end up requiring its own thread:
> 
> http://badlipreading.tumblr.com/post/10893801803#notes
> 
> "I'm bored by famine. I cannot wait for a medieval cookie, Cinnabon, hot yellow koolaid. And save a pretzel for the gas jets!"



That's the most intelligent thing I've ever heard him say.


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 15, 2011)




----------



## gmcunni (Oct 15, 2011)




----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 18, 2011)

This is some cool shit:


----------



## ctenidae (Oct 18, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> This is some cool shit:



SUperconducting pun notwithstanding, that's pretty frickn' awesome


----------



## bvibert (Oct 18, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


>



:lol:


----------



## legalskier (Oct 18, 2011)

Herman Cain's moving interpretation of a classic:


----------



## Nick (Oct 18, 2011)

I can't remember if I saw this here or not... 



Sorry if it's a repeat!


----------



## legalskier (Oct 19, 2011)

Nick, that's shocking- they're all drinking from the same bottle. Very unsanitary.


----------



## bvibert (Oct 19, 2011)

Nick said:


> I can't remember if I saw this here or not...
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry if it's a repeat!



Love it!


----------



## bvibert (Oct 20, 2011)

Maybe this should have had it's own thread:


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 20, 2011)




----------



## Nick (Oct 21, 2011)

legalskier said:


> Nick, that's shocking- they're all drinking from the same bottle. Very unsanitary.



:lol:


----------



## ALLSKIING (Oct 21, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


>



Thats pretty insane....I wonder how long that took to set up?


----------



## bvibert (Oct 21, 2011)

ALLSKIING said:


> Thats pretty insane....I wonder how long that took to set up?



I wonder how much money he spent on hot wheels tracks?  Maybe the money would have been better spent contributing to the fund that he's trying to get donations to?


----------



## hammer (Oct 21, 2011)

ALLSKIING said:


> Thats pretty insane....I wonder how long that took to set up?


Sorry but this seems fake to me...too many cameras needed to film in one shot so my guess is that this is a lot of different segments shot separately and then combined.

Even if the course was fake it's well edited and there are some interesting sections.


----------



## ctenidae (Oct 26, 2011)

The front fell off


----------



## bvibert (Oct 26, 2011)

ctenidae said:


> The front fell off



:lol:


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 26, 2011)




----------



## gmcunni (Oct 26, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


>



i kept waiting for Godzilla to come out and destroy the thing


----------



## legalskier (Oct 31, 2011)




----------



## legalskier (Nov 5, 2011)

"I Told My Kids I Ate All Their Halloween Candy"


----------



## wa-loaf (Nov 9, 2011)




----------



## ctenidae (Nov 17, 2011)




----------



## ski stef (Nov 20, 2011)

hanging out with my boyfriends nephew the other day and he (Finn, 3 months old) and I had a real laugh at this


----------



## legalskier (Nov 22, 2011)

POV alpine coaster, no brakes


----------



## legalskier (Nov 22, 2011)

Don't try this at home, kids!


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 23, 2011)

For the iphone fans.  mildly NSFW - language


----------



## bvibert (Nov 23, 2011)

legalskier said:


> Don't try this at home, kids!



The looks on the judges faces was the best part.


----------



## bvibert (Nov 23, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> For the iphone fans.  mildly NSFW - language



:lol:


----------



## from_the_NEK (Nov 23, 2011)

I've been waiting to see this come up in the daily gear deals sub-forum:



Note: Cross posted in Hiking and Backpacking


----------



## legalskier (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## legalskier (Dec 4, 2011)

The Nicholas Cage Terror Alert System


----------



## ctenidae (Dec 5, 2011)

Not a gem, just an ouch...


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 6, 2011)

mildly not safe for work - language


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 9, 2011)




----------



## hammer (Dec 15, 2011)

Some NSFW language...


----------



## ctenidae (Dec 15, 2011)

http://www.collegehumor.com/video/6639573/transformers-in-1-d

Dorky, but clever.


----------



## legalskier (Dec 24, 2011)

Adorable.


----------



## jaja111 (Dec 24, 2011)

Merry Christmas, sorta


----------



## legalskier (Dec 29, 2011)

God love 'em-


----------



## vdk03 (Dec 29, 2011)

Amazing that he skied away from this!


----------



## legalskier (Jan 2, 2012)

He just purchased the iSlap app-


----------



## legalskier (Jan 9, 2012)

Ouch.  :dunce:


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 9, 2012)




----------



## bvibert (Jan 10, 2012)

legalskier said:


> Ouch.  :dunce:



That'll teach him to tease a bullfrog..


----------



## bvibert (Jan 10, 2012)

wa-loaf said:


>



That guy must be a real hoot at parties...


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 11, 2012)

*Awesome!*


----------



## vdk03 (Jan 11, 2012)

just came across this gem


----------



## Kerovick (Jan 11, 2012)

So many things I want to say but won't because Karma is a BITCH!


----------



## ALLSKIING (Jan 11, 2012)

vdk03 said:


> just came across this gem



What a gem....That is some of the worst skiing I have ever seen from that group....Hell I was walking down the hill :lol:


----------



## vdk03 (Jan 11, 2012)

ALLSKIING said:


> What a gem....That is some of the worst skiing I have ever seen from that group....Hell I was walking down the hill :lol:



We all have days like that, stef and I were laughing pretty hard watching this.


----------



## ski stef (Jan 11, 2012)

Brian, what were you doing? :lol:


----------



## legalskier (Jan 11, 2012)

That's some fine bump skiing there, Lou.
:wink:


----------



## bvibert (Jan 12, 2012)

Ski Stef said:


> Brian, what were you doing? :lol:



When I fall I'm like a turtle on it's back... :lol:

I sure am glad you guys found that one...


----------



## ctenidae (Jan 12, 2012)

I was watching Tosh.0 the other day, and I swear there was a clip of GSS flexing his guns. I can't find it now.


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 18, 2012)

ok, its VIMEO rather than YT but it is still a gem


----------



## ALLSKIING (Jan 18, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ms1bhd0duJs


----------



## legalskier (Jan 24, 2012)




----------



## Nick (Jan 26, 2012)

How to win at Solitaire every time


----------



## bvibert (Jan 26, 2012)

Nick said:


> How to win at Solitaire every time



:lol: :lol:


----------



## ctenidae (Jan 26, 2012)

Nick said:


> How to win at Solitaire every time



Sounds like a GSS video blog.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## bvibert (Jan 27, 2012)

wa-loaf said:


>



I was gonna say that's probably illegal, but the end of the video took care of that... :lol:


----------



## legalskier (Jan 30, 2012)




----------



## legalskier (Feb 1, 2012)




----------



## legalskier (Feb 7, 2012)

My neighbors down the street got flooded so badly by Irene that they decided to raise their house onto a higher foundation. Here's this week's work:


----------



## jaja111 (Feb 7, 2012)

legalskier said:


>



Its missing a very critically key component of the scene. Fail for lack of Castor canadensis.


----------



## Nick (Feb 7, 2012)

wa-loaf said:


>



that was awesome


----------



## from_the_NEK (Feb 7, 2012)

Ahhhahaahahaaha  :lol::lol:

Giants "Fans"


----------



## ZYDECORICH (Feb 7, 2012)

http://youtu.be/1KuRDzQ-ufY


----------



## from_the_NEK (Feb 7, 2012)

^ Embedded:


----------



## Nick (Feb 7, 2012)

they are shitfaced for sure.


----------



## Nick (Feb 7, 2012)




----------



## ZYDECORICH (Feb 7, 2012)

Nick said:


>



nice one.


----------



## legalskier (Feb 9, 2012)

Creepy.


----------



## vdk03 (Feb 10, 2012)




----------



## bvibert (Feb 10, 2012)

legalskier said:


> My neighbors down the street got flooded so badly by Irene that they decided to raise their house onto a higher foundation. Here's this week's work:



Wow, that's pretty crazy!


----------



## legalskier (Feb 10, 2012)

Girl says any word backwards within 3 seconds


----------



## Nick (Feb 10, 2012)

Anyone see the video yet of the dad shhoting his daughters laptop


----------



## hammer (Feb 10, 2012)

Nick said:


> Anyone see the video yet of the dad shooting his daughters laptop


Yup...was amused but really wondered if it was staged.

IMO it's a waste of a laptop.  If it was a decent laptop I would have wiped it clean and kept it for myself.


----------



## from_the_NEK (Feb 13, 2012)

Apps for everything these days... even Bull-frogs.
Wait for it......


----------



## ctenidae (Feb 14, 2012)

This place is such a taco fest


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 14, 2012)

ctenidae said:


> This place is such a taco fest



If only ...


----------



## Nick (Feb 15, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=sfzcX2t5Ahw#!

It's like a desktop Bellagio ... but the comments on Youtube are what is funniest about it. You can probably guess what they say without even going there


----------



## legalskier (Feb 15, 2012)

This...


ctenidae said:


>



would have been even better with one of these-


Nick said:


>



:razz:


----------



## Nick (Feb 16, 2012)

Saw today, this is so friggen cute


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 17, 2012)

Rabbit herding sheep


----------



## legalskier (Feb 17, 2012)

"That'll do, bunny."


----------



## legalskier (Feb 17, 2012)

Abby someone.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 17, 2012)

wa-loaf said:


> Rabbit herding sheep



That's no ordinary rabbit


----------



## carbonXshell (Feb 20, 2012)

With gas prices on the way to $4 a gallon (up from $1.84 when Obama was sworn in) here's a message from the president on ways to lower your fuel consumption, allowing you to keep more money in your own pocket and out of the pockets of the greedy oil companies.


----------



## legalskier (Feb 21, 2012)

Hitler can't take his skiing exam at DV.


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 24, 2012)




----------



## bvibert (Feb 24, 2012)

Watch the whole thing...


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 5, 2012)

not sure why but i thought of GSS when i watched this.

NSFW language


----------



## legalskier (Mar 6, 2012)

*The most intense taekwondo fight ever!*


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 6, 2012)

I don't think it has been posted, but Chuck Norris can kill someone just by staring at them:


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 6, 2012)

thetrailboss said:


> I don't think it has been posted, but Chuck Norris can kill someone just by staring at them:



i'd like to see him try that against Dan Egan!


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 6, 2012)

gmcunni said:


> i'd like to see him try that against Dan Egan!



I think AZ needs to sponsor a Dan Egan/Chuck Norris showdown.


----------



## from_the_NEK (Mar 9, 2012)




----------



## legalskier (Mar 12, 2012)

*Caveat*: NSFW language


----------



## planb420 (Mar 14, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jKN58Dy01CE&feature=related


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 14, 2012)

*Die Antwoord*

NSFW


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 14, 2012)

To nice outside to be watching videos.


----------



## hammer (Mar 14, 2012)

"It's like skiing in the air...you go where you are looking..."


----------



## ctenidae (Mar 14, 2012)

http://www.wimp.com/dogcourse/


----------



## legalskier (Mar 15, 2012)

ctenidae said:


> http://www.wimp.com/dogcourse/



Very polite that they X'd out the....accident.


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 15, 2012)




----------



## bvibert (Mar 15, 2012)




----------



## legalskier (Mar 15, 2012)

* NSFW language *


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 15, 2012)




----------



## planb420 (Mar 20, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N4_THXK4nbY&feature=share


----------



## legalskier (Mar 21, 2012)




----------



## legalskier (Mar 22, 2012)

This merits inclusion in the Wtf thread too....


----------



## legalskier (Mar 26, 2012)

To mark the return of Mad Men-


----------



## legalskier (Mar 29, 2012)




----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 30, 2012)

legalskier said:


>



Beat me to it!


----------



## legalskier (Mar 31, 2012)

_Ever wonder what it looks like to be in the middle of a tornado? Now you do._
Read more: http://www.nydailynews.com/news/nat...-a-school-bus-article-1.1053770#ixzz1qjjctaQi


----------



## ski stef (Apr 1, 2012)




----------



## Nick (Apr 2, 2012)

ah crap. here it is. I just reposted this video in it's own thread. Oh well it probably deserves it.


----------



## legalskier (Apr 3, 2012)

*The Manslater, with Emotion Deciphering Technology:*


----------



## legalskier (Apr 5, 2012)

:blink:


----------



## legalskier (Apr 9, 2012)




----------



## Nick (Apr 9, 2012)

That is just unreal talent. I couldn't even jump that high on my two feet.


----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 9, 2012)




----------



## buellski (Apr 9, 2012)

legalskier said:


>


----------



## legalskier (Apr 9, 2012)

wa-loaf said:


>



Panda-monium! 
I like how he waves goodbye at :28, lol.


----------



## legalskier (Apr 10, 2012)




----------



## Nick (Apr 11, 2012)

That is hilarious on the way down "weeeeeeee"


----------



## ctenidae (Apr 12, 2012)

http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/the-wadsworth-constant

Important because it's videos, and YouTube incorporated the Wadsworth Constant into a script. Which is funny.


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 15, 2012)




----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 16, 2012)

deadheadskier said:


>



I think I posted that much earlier in this thread ... :razz:


----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 16, 2012)

*"fire pit"*


----------



## Nick (Apr 16, 2012)

I have an AWESOME video of my nephew repeating "You f@*#(@ bitch" over and over again, he was like 3 years old. He was at our house and he just kept saying it. (obviously heard it somewhere ... lol). My wife keeps interjecting like "You like sticks?" trying to tweak the words. 

Another side note: at the wedding this morning the DJ said like three times, 'All you guys come to the dancefloor", but it sounded exactly like "All the vaginas on the dance floor". At least that's what I heard.


----------



## ScottySkis (Apr 16, 2012)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JKwvqEkx-hI  coffee and alcohol good stuff


----------



## ctenidae (Apr 18, 2012)

11 minutes long, but pretty cool, none the less:

http://vimeo.com/nirvan/cainesarcade


----------



## legalskier (Apr 18, 2012)

Scotty said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JKwvqEkx-hI  coffee and alcohol good stuff



I wonder whether he knows this guy-


(Watch the whole thing.)


----------



## jaja111 (Apr 18, 2012)

ctenidae said:


> 11 minutes long, but pretty cool, none the less:
> 
> http://vimeo.com/nirvan/cainesarcade



That totally fits the category - GEM. Thanks for posting it.


----------



## legalskier (Apr 20, 2012)




----------



## gmcunni (Apr 23, 2012)




----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2012)

ctenidae said:


> 11 minutes long, but pretty cool, none the less:
> 
> http://vimeo.com/nirvan/cainesarcade



Thanks for sharing that, that was very very cool!


----------



## Nick (Apr 27, 2012)

This kind of stuff makes me so excited to be a dad. lol.


----------



## wa-loaf (May 1, 2012)

Three old ladies watching the Kim Kardasian sex tape: :lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Nick (May 1, 2012)

awkward


----------



## wa-loaf (May 1, 2012)

Nick said:


> awkward



That's my sons favorite word right now. He doesn't use it properly so that makes it even more funny.


----------



## gmcunni (May 7, 2012)

wait for it...


----------



## bvibert (May 7, 2012)

gmcunni said:


> wait for it...



Awesome!


----------



## legalskier (May 12, 2012)

Her seat belt is a bit low....


----------



## ScottySkis (May 14, 2012)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cFd1fHbIkfE&list=UUyAN55vvo8odHHg7QY1pf5w&index=2&feature=plcp sexual abuse with a pig this is so wrong


----------



## wa-loaf (May 15, 2012)

Dad reenacts the Beastie Boys Sabotage with his kids in honor of MCA:


----------



## from_the_NEK (May 15, 2012)

More Lambo drivers:


----------



## wa-loaf (May 15, 2012)

from_the_NEK said:


> More Lambo drivers:



Ha, I saw this earlier. Learn how to handle your car before you decide to show off! lol


----------



## legalskier (May 15, 2012)




----------



## jlboyell (May 16, 2012)

legalskier said:


>



i heard this on ron and fez, never saw the video.  shes younger than expected


----------



## legalskier (May 16, 2012)

And now, the musical!


----------



## wa-loaf (May 17, 2012)




----------



## legalskier (May 17, 2012)




----------



## billski (May 18, 2012)




----------



## legalskier (May 19, 2012)




----------



## legalskier (May 21, 2012)




----------



## billski (May 21, 2012)

wa-loaf said:


> Ha, I saw this earlier. Learn how to handle your car before you decide to show off! lol



LMFAO!  You said it all.  Wonder if it was his car or daddys.


----------



## Nick (May 21, 2012)

legalskier said:


>



STOKE :beer::beer:


----------



## gmcunni (May 21, 2012)

nsfw - language


----------



## legalskier (May 24, 2012)

Caveat- _*NSFW language*._



Fuhgettaboutit.


----------



## legalskier (May 26, 2012)

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/new...letes-2400ft-skydive-without-a-parachute.html


----------



## gmcunni (Jun 5, 2012)




----------



## wa-loaf (Jun 5, 2012)




----------



## ctenidae (Jun 5, 2012)

wa-loaf said:


>



It frightens me that I was, quite literally, just coming here to post that exact same thing.


----------



## Nick (Jun 5, 2012)

So friggen bizarre 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BMac (Jun 5, 2012)

Way cooler than just being buried in the ground or burnt.


----------



## gmcunni (Jun 6, 2012)

only word i understood was SPECTACULAR and, Yes, they are.


----------



## legalskier (Jun 13, 2012)




----------



## from_the_NEK (Jun 19, 2012)




----------



## drjeff (Jun 22, 2012)

This is AWESOME IMHO!  And since it's Old Milwaukee they're using, I call no beer foul!


----------



## kickstand (Jun 22, 2012)

drjeff said:


> This is AWESOME IMHO!  And since it's Old Milwaukee they're using, I call no beer foul!


Excellent use of trampolines.  My favorites are the gazorches, though.  Very cool stuff.....


----------



## billski (Jun 22, 2012)

Nick said:


> So friggen bizarre
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2



Times two.
He must not have liked it very much.

But can it catch mice?


----------



## ctenidae (Jun 22, 2012)

OFzXaFbxDcM&hl=en&fs=1&color1=0x3a3a3a&color2=0x999999&border=1">OFzXaFbxDcM&hl=en&fs=1&color1=0x3a3a3a&color2=0x999999&border=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344">

http://youtu.be/OFzXaFbxDcM

Not sure if it qualifies as a Gem or a WTF

(why won't it do the cool YouTube thingy?)


----------



## ScottySkis (Jun 22, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=BQRMvg5TAl8#! Family feud tv game show , question is top ten things that gets passed around, maybe this should go it the legalize thread lol.


----------



## kickstand (Jun 22, 2012)

Scotty said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=BQRMvg5TAl8#! Family feud tv game show , question is top ten things that gets passed around, maybe this should go it the legalize thread lol.



Classic!  The best part is the second answer and the results.....


----------



## legalskier (Jun 25, 2012)

*Man Sets Himself, Car on Fire after Playing with Lighter at Petrol Station in Melbourne*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cOBj2NhhlzI



Also qualifies for Wtf? thread.


----------



## legalskier (Jun 27, 2012)

*Beauty and the BEAT!*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B0Rau01wbeo


----------



## Nick (Jul 3, 2012)

Guess it is rpetty hot!


----------



## legalskier (Jul 3, 2012)

^ Yikes!  :-o
That SUV must have been flying...literally.


----------



## ScottySkis (Jul 4, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n-Z-BsTa8A4&feature=player_embedded living off Craigslist to and getting to see a lot of USA pretty cool.


----------



## ScottySkis (Jul 5, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=HohfoMND42w#! making of Hunter mountain.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jul 6, 2012)




----------



## ScottySkis (Jul 7, 2012)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XFGAQrEUaeU&feature=player_embedded A conversation with my 12 year old self, this is really great.


----------



## gmcunni (Jul 12, 2012)

NSFW (unless you have headphones)


----------



## steamboat1 (Jul 12, 2012)

[video=youtube;ZcuYjDR2tSg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=ZcuYjDR2tSg[/video]


----------



## steamboat1 (Jul 13, 2012)

[video=youtube;WvNYa1y8yh0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=WvNYa1y8yh0[/video]


----------



## legalskier (Jul 13, 2012)

*2012 Darwin Award nominee*: runs red light, goes airborne


----------



## gmcunni (Jul 20, 2012)

she's kind of hot


----------



## billski (Jul 20, 2012)

legalskier said:


> *2012 Darwin Award nominee*: runs red light, goes airborne



I hope nobody was hurt, but I am pleased to see his car was no longer "drive-able".


----------



## Nick (Jul 20, 2012)

legalskier said:


> *2012 Darwin Award nominee*: runs red light, goes airborne



Holy crap I saw that a few days ago. Nuts!


----------



## wa-loaf (Jul 31, 2012)




----------



## jaja111 (Jul 31, 2012)

Ah, China falling apart from the inside out..... just like we did.


----------



## steamboat1 (Aug 1, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=CrKm3Qzh3vc


----------



## legalskier (Aug 1, 2012)




----------



## Nick (Aug 1, 2012)

wa-loaf said:


>




Should use that in my next AZ skiing gopro vid 8)

Edit: just read the description by the artist on YouTube. Lofty a bit :lol: 



> The song is characterized by its strongly addictive beats and lyrics, and is thus certain to penetrate the foundations of modern philosophy.



yes, Gungam Style will penetrate foundations of philosophy haha

There's actually quite a bit of choreography in that. I'm having a hard time stop watching it. 

Now it's stuck in my head. I think Greg should play this at his next gig with So What


----------



## wa-loaf (Aug 1, 2012)

jaja111 said:


> Ah, China falling apart from the inside out..... just like we did.



Actually South Korea I think.


----------



## wa-loaf (Aug 1, 2012)

steamboat1 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=CrKm3Qzh3vc



In a rubber boat no less. You've got about 5 seconds after you let go of the handle before most hand grenades blow. I couldn't tell if they let go and held on or if it was defective.


----------



## bvibert (Aug 1, 2012)

wa-loaf said:


> In a rubber boat no less. You've got about 5 seconds after you let go of the handle before most hand grenades blow. I couldn't tell if they let go and held on or if it was defective.



Some of the comments were saying that it was a shoot for a movie and that the grenade was a prop.  The explosion was supposedly from another source that may have been bigger than anticipated.  I don't speak Russian, so I don't know.


----------



## wa-loaf (Aug 1, 2012)

bvibert said:


> Some of the comments were saying that it was a shoot for a movie and that the grenade was a prop.  The explosion was supposedly from another source that may have been bigger than anticipated.  I don't speak Russian, so I don't know.



That makes sense, I was thinking they were lucky they weren't shredded by shrapnel. Could have just been a concussion grenade though.


----------



## ctenidae (Aug 3, 2012)

http://youtu.be/8rqI8xwXVac


----------



## legalskier (Aug 3, 2012)

ctenidae said:


> http://youtu.be/8rqI8xwXVac



Good for Eric. I was cheering him on watching the vid.


----------



## ctenidae (Aug 3, 2012)

Me too. I particularly like how they really didn't make fun of him, adn teh crowd went nuts when he finished.


----------



## ScottySkis (Aug 8, 2012)

https://m.youtube.com/watch?desktop...e=related&feature=related&v=PbEm8f5cxug&gl=US that is a monster!!!


----------



## bvibert (Aug 9, 2012)




----------



## gmcunni (Aug 9, 2012)

dude should have at least taken 1 as a roadie


----------



## ctenidae (Aug 9, 2012)

Those 3-4 cases probably cost more than they had in the register.


----------



## bvibert (Aug 9, 2012)

ctenidae said:


> Those 3-4 cases probably cost more than they had in the register.



I was thinking along the same lines.  Not to mention that it's alcohol abuse..


----------



## legalskier (Aug 9, 2012)

_"Wonder why this never caught on?"_


----------



## bvibert (Aug 9, 2012)

legalskier said:


> _"Wonder why this never caught on?"_



That looks like a commercial for Juicy Fruit or something.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Aug 9, 2012)

bvibert said:


> I was thinking along the same lines.  Not to mention that it's alcohol abuse..



Alcohol abuse:lol:....Funny B!


----------



## jrmagic (Aug 10, 2012)

ALLSKIING said:


> Alcohol abuse:lol:....Funny B!



Its no laughing matter. Alcohol abuse is a serious problem. I'm opening a shelter and will take all unwanted bottles (no wine coolers please).


----------



## legalskier (Aug 21, 2012)




----------



## ScottySkis (Aug 25, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fgg2tpUVbXQ&feature=player_embedded Hubble Deep deep into space like 47 billion light years away of space really cool.


----------



## legalskier (Aug 27, 2012)

"This is impossible"-

http://www.dump.com/thisimpossible/

(Good off-season conditioning too, lol.)


----------



## wa-loaf (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## legalskier (Aug 29, 2012)

^^^


----------



## ScottySkis (Sep 1, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rxp3s5yMNMg&feature=related 13 year old kid save his classmates on a bus. that kid is a hero.


----------



## Nick (Sep 5, 2012)

Angry bison chases kids who almost get gored .... parents laugh


----------



## steamboat1 (Sep 5, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=PDrVIcltZJU


----------



## legalskier (Sep 5, 2012)

Nick said:


> Angry bison chases kids who almost get gored .... parents laugh



My wife enjoys watching AFV but we both can't stand when a parent continues to video while laughing at their own child who is in a dangerous and/or humiliating situation.


----------



## legalskier (Sep 5, 2012)

steamboat1 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=PDrVIcltZJU



Yikes, that's frightening. :-o
 Seems odd to have a cam in that position, and to release a vid showing the world they almost killed themselves.


----------



## legalskier (Sep 6, 2012)

Very cool indeed. 
:flag:


----------



## jaja111 (Sep 6, 2012)

Spirit - paid for 90 martian days, got 2210 days. I wish we could build cars as good as that.


----------



## wa-loaf (Sep 7, 2012)

In Germany you can play pong while waiting for the street light:
http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=68d_1346936859


----------



## legalskier (Sep 11, 2012)

*DARPA Legged Squad Support System (LS3)*


----------



## Nick (Sep 11, 2012)

That Gangam Style video Wa-Loaf posted has gone nuts. Last time I went it was like 5,000,000 views, now it's up to 145mil. For comparison, pop song "Call Me Maybe" is at 240m.


----------



## legalskier (Sep 12, 2012)




----------



## bvibert (Sep 14, 2012)

More of a long commercial, but still kinda funny..


----------



## Nick (Sep 14, 2012)

I've seen that doghouse one before, that is pretty funny


----------



## Nick (Sep 14, 2012)




----------



## bvibert (Sep 14, 2012)

Nick said:


>



That's just freaking weird


----------



## wa-loaf (Sep 17, 2012)

*Almost makes me want to drink wine!*


----------



## Nick (Sep 17, 2012)

The comment in that video said it was inspired by dollar shave club


----------



## ctenidae (Sep 18, 2012)

I want one.


----------



## steamboat1 (Sep 21, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mx1tiq15Hqs&feature=player_embedded


----------



## legalskier (Sep 22, 2012)

steamboat1 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mx1tiq15Hqs&feature=player_embedded



^ I wish I could do awesome things like that.


----------



## Nick (Sep 22, 2012)

Gangam style is now the most liked YouTube video, ever!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## legalskier (Sep 24, 2012)




----------



## Geoff (Sep 24, 2012)

This one went viral.  The narration is LMFAO funny.


----------



## legalskier (Sep 27, 2012)

:-o


----------



## legalskier (Sep 28, 2012)

Hilarious!


----------



## Nick (Sep 28, 2012)

legalskier said:


> :-o




Love the top youtube comment: If he﻿ was going 88 miles an hour he would've ended up back in the past.


----------



## WoodCore (Sep 28, 2012)




----------



## Nick (Sep 28, 2012)

WTF


----------



## bvibert (Oct 1, 2012)

Fun with liquid nitrogen


----------



## Nick (Oct 2, 2012)

The Worst Movie Death Ever


----------



## Puck it (Oct 2, 2012)

bvibert said:


> Fun with liquid nitrogen



During grad school, we just to make percussion bombs using LNOX and 2 liter bottles.


----------



## Nick (Oct 3, 2012)

Little kid reviews a snowboard


----------



## riverc0il (Oct 9, 2012)

Damn!


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 9, 2012)

riverc0il said:


> Damn!



What up bros ... ouch!


----------



## gmcunni (Oct 9, 2012)

long but kind of interesting


----------



## gmcunni (Oct 9, 2012)

the ending is the best


----------



## bvibert (Oct 10, 2012)

Saw this one in another thread... I actually laughed out loud...


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 10, 2012)

*Dick will make you slap somebody!*






:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Rushski (Oct 10, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BMsLArefSOw

Makes me happy to be a Droid guy.


----------



## bvibert (Oct 11, 2012)

Rushski said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BMsLArefSOw
> 
> Makes me happy to be a Droid guy.



Wow... 


I'm glad to be an Android guy too, but this seems a little too over the top to be real...


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 11, 2012)

Rushski said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BMsLArefSOw
> 
> Makes me happy to be a Droid guy.





bvibert said:


> Wow...
> 
> 
> I'm glad to be an Android guy too, but this seems a little too over the top to be real...



Regardless of what phone you have. How does someone like that get through life?


----------



## Nick (Oct 11, 2012)

the guy claims it's real but maybe that's part of the schtick.


----------



## bvibert (Oct 11, 2012)

wa-loaf said:


> Regardless of what phone you have. How does someone like that get through life?



My guess would be that she comes from a family with enough money to support her, or is married to someone with money, or both.  There's no way a person like that is a functioning part of our society.  If this is indeed real...


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 11, 2012)

bvibert said:


> My guess would be that she comes from a family with enough money to support her, or is married to someone with money, or both.  There's no way a person like that is a functioning part of our society.  If this is indeed real...



Gotta be someones kid. She's not hot enough to be a trophy wife.


----------



## gmcunni (Oct 14, 2012)

VP debate, the musical -


----------



## legalskier (Oct 15, 2012)




----------



## Nick (Oct 15, 2012)

This guy flipped off the end of a 4000' cliff


----------



## legalskier (Oct 17, 2012)

(Some nsfw language, with an accent.)


----------



## Nick (Oct 18, 2012)

Saw this on Unofficial this morning


----------



## legalskier (Oct 18, 2012)




----------



## legalskier (Oct 18, 2012)

Looks like fun-


----------



## ctenidae (Nov 9, 2012)

Perpetual time wasting machine.

Brilliant.


----------



## legalskier (Nov 10, 2012)




----------



## ctenidae (Nov 15, 2012)

Nick Mason's a beast.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Nov 15, 2012)

I think there's a user on KZ that has this as their avatar


----------



## skiNEwhere (Nov 21, 2012)

How does this happen!?


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 23, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_AMpugNjTKk&feature=player_detailpage all dog owners will love this. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_AMpugNjTKk&feature=player_detailpage#t=0s


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 25, 2012)




----------



## riverc0il (Nov 25, 2012)

I wouldn't quite call that last video karma. Both drivers were being rude. If anything... the SUV on the left was changing lanes and merging and it was that driver's responsibility to yield. From my eyes, the SUV instigated and also did a dangerous maneuver in addition to proving he was the bigger jerk. I was expecting, due to the name of the video, that the car taking the video was a cop and was going to pull the SUV over... that would have been karma.


----------



## legalskier (Nov 27, 2012)




----------



## ctenidae (Nov 28, 2012)

[video=youtube;IHbAO19MoM4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=instream&v=IHbAO19MoM4[/video]


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 3, 2012)




----------



## gmcunni (Dec 5, 2012)

clever and mildly amusing


----------



## legalskier (Dec 12, 2012)




----------



## gmcunni (Jan 2, 2013)




----------



## bvibert (Jan 2, 2013)

This is kinda long, but there's some good ones in there


----------



## bvibert (Jan 4, 2013)

How not to preform a ESD test :lol: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RtlYi1yLTVQ&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## planb420 (Jan 4, 2013)

^ lol enjoyed that during my morning safety meeting!   "Always remember to discharge a charged board before touching it."  "FUCK"


----------



## pro2860 (Jan 7, 2013)

I recorded this short video this past weekend at Greek Peak...


----------



## Nick (Jan 7, 2013)

pro2860 said:


> I recorded this short video this past weekend at Greek Peak...



That's awesome. How steep is that pitch? Tumbled pretty well.


----------



## pro2860 (Jan 7, 2013)

That pitch is fairly steep...probably steeper than it appears in that video.


----------



## Conrad (Jan 8, 2013)

*Best fails of 2012*
http://www.twisternederland.com/2012/12/27/best-fails-of-2012/

Someone already posted this, but the video was taken down on YouTube.


----------



## legalskier (Jan 8, 2013)

:blink: :blink: :blink:


_
"One man﻿ died and another in intensive care."_


----------



## Nick (Jan 8, 2013)

legalskier said:


> :blink: :blink: :blink:
> 
> 
> _
> "One man﻿ died and another in intensive care."_



ugh! 
http://mreporter.ru/reports/23307

Translate with Google ... said one died.


----------



## Nick (Jan 11, 2013)

Snake literally on a plane


----------



## Conrad (Jan 11, 2013)

Nick said:


> Snake literally on a plane]



That's crazy. I wonder how the snake got there.


----------



## St. Bear (Jan 11, 2013)

Not sure if this has been posted or not.  I think it was on the Jimmy Kimmel show.


----------



## Conrad (Jan 11, 2013)

I got a real kick out of this one:


----------



## Nick (Jan 14, 2013)

Life as a firefighter:


----------



## Conrad (Jan 14, 2013)

Nick said:


> Life as a firefighter:



What a job that must be!


----------



## Nick (Jan 14, 2013)

This one never gets old to me.


----------



## St. Bear (Jan 14, 2013)

I got this one from Unofficial Networks:
[video=youtube;_6t-EjrtD3U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=_6t-EjrtD3U[/video]


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 14, 2013)

Conrad said:


> What a job that must be!





You can work 40 hours in two days, and go to the hill for some turns for 4 days, perfect.


----------



## Conrad (Jan 15, 2013)




----------



## Nick (Jan 15, 2013)

that is one long ass rail in the beginning.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 15, 2013)




----------



## legalskier (Jan 15, 2013)

^ Must've bumped his head in that accident.


----------



## Conrad (Jan 15, 2013)

Here is a 5 part miniseries called _The Underwater Realm_ which is exclusively for the internet, and the quality can optionally be turned up to 4K which is better than 1080p (look it up on Wikipedia). YouTube doesn't get much better than this.

The series in interesting because it is ultra low budget film and it was funded by people on the website Kickstarted, yet it has the look of a Hollywood movie.

My one complaint, as many people had, is the lack of plot.

Part 1: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tDlhuMt3bvo (not available in 4K)
Part 2: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_vUWrbBjPM8
Part 3: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i2cSybIzsH8
Part 4: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sZoXEg4HsB8
Part 5: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xh1cNaiA_tE

Trailer:


----------



## legalskier (Jan 16, 2013)

_"Stop doing heroin!"_


----------



## ctenidae (Jan 16, 2013)

legalskier said:


> _"Stop doing heroin!"_



/was coming to post that. Love the BLR


----------



## Nick (Jan 16, 2013)

When is youtube adding 4k support? 

Damn. Just as I upgraded my PC to handle video editing at 1080p with relatively smoothness, will need to get new camears, gear, computer, etc. to film in 4k (eventually).


----------



## Conrad (Jan 16, 2013)

Nick said:


> When is youtube adding 4k support?



I didn't even realize YouTube had even higher quality than 1080p until I came across these videos. Now that I think of it, there have been some rare instances where I've seen quality higher than 1080p.


----------



## Conrad (Jan 16, 2013)

Some completely random (and hilarious) stuff in here.


----------



## Conrad (Jan 17, 2013)

A normal day of driving in Russia:


----------



## Conrad (Jan 18, 2013)




----------



## Conrad (Jan 18, 2013)

A funny episode of _Elders React To_.


----------



## Conrad (Jan 22, 2013)

Need For Speed in real life.


----------



## legalskier (Jan 23, 2013)




----------



## gmcunni (Jan 25, 2013)




----------



## legalskier (Jan 25, 2013)

*2013 Winter X Games Caleb Moore Run & Crash*




Amazing that he survived....
:blink:


----------



## riverc0il (Jan 25, 2013)

Why don't we have a friggin dancing emoticon?


----------



## Conrad (Jan 25, 2013)




----------



## Nick (Jan 26, 2013)

riverc0il said:


> Why don't we have a friggin dancing emoticon?




Find one you like! I'll add it in.


----------



## Conrad (Jan 27, 2013)




----------



## gmcunni (Jan 27, 2013)

don't believe they are all real but pretty cool.


----------



## Conrad (Jan 28, 2013)

Some crazy road rage.


----------



## Nick (Jan 30, 2013)

Ahh... old advertisements


----------



## legalskier (Jan 30, 2013)




----------



## Nick (Jan 30, 2013)

legalskier said:


>



I know Scotty has some ideas for how that could be used. :lol:


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 30, 2013)

Nick said:


> I know Scotty has some ideas for how that could be used. :lol:



Contact highs lol.


----------



## Conrad (Jan 30, 2013)

legalskier said:


>



Might as well make his car steam powered.


----------



## legalskier (Jan 31, 2013)

Insane!


----------



## legalskier (Jan 31, 2013)

legalskier said:


> *2013 Winter X Games Caleb Moore Run & Crash*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Update*: Caleb Moore dies of injuries from this crash. As you can see above, this crash was horrific. 
RIP Caleb

http://abcnews.go.com/US/snowmobile...itical-injuries-games-crash/story?id=18367210


----------



## legalskier (Feb 1, 2013)




----------



## hammer (Feb 7, 2013)

Nick said:


> Gangam style is now the most liked YouTube video, ever!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Guessing we are all tired of it by now...over 1.2 billion views...


----------



## Nick (Feb 7, 2013)

legalskier said:


>



Holy shit! Are they wearing a harness while doing this ? He isn't just hanging on to the line is he?


----------



## Conrad (Feb 7, 2013)

Nick said:


> Holy shit! Are they wearing a harness while doing this ? He isn't just hanging on to the line is he?



Even if he was wearing a harness, I don't think it would be a very good idea.


----------



## Conrad (Feb 7, 2013)

Mount Snow infomercial from the 1980's. Great stuff.


----------



## legalskier (Feb 7, 2013)

Nick said:


> Holy shit! Are they wearing a harness while doing this ? He isn't just hanging on to the line is he?



That's what I was wondering. Doesn't look like it.  :/


----------



## Nick (Feb 7, 2013)

PS the video comment is true, it does sound like miss piggy!


----------



## Conrad (Feb 8, 2013)

Wait for it...


----------



## bvibert (Feb 11, 2013)




----------



## Nick (Feb 11, 2013)

Don't know how I missed this beofre.


----------



## Conrad (Feb 14, 2013)




----------



## legalskier (Feb 15, 2013)

:razz:


----------



## Nick (Feb 18, 2013)

This isn't embeddable but check it out on youtube. It's F18 off a carrier video footage. Really awesome. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=nw0gjw1XIIk


----------



## buellski (Feb 20, 2013)




----------



## legalskier (Feb 21, 2013)




----------



## legalskier (Feb 22, 2013)




----------



## Nick (Feb 23, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pp89tTDxXuI&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Amazing


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 23, 2013)

I watched a video of info on vaporizers today, still dose not work lol,lol,lol .


----------



## Conrad (Feb 23, 2013)

Tow truck vs. Train:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W4Bz7J66tvI
(not embedded because thumbnail spoils it a bit)


----------



## legalskier (Feb 24, 2013)




----------



## Conrad (Feb 25, 2013)

Guy locks himself out of room.
Don't worry, everything "objectionable" is blurred out.


----------



## Nick (Feb 25, 2013)

Conrad said:


> Guy locks himself out of room.
> Don't worry, everything "objectionable" is blurred out.



That's hilarious. I wonder if it was staged. 

I would have grabbed the full food tray and not just the napkin or whatever. 

That guy in the hallway at 1:45 who pretends to be looking out the window is classic.


----------



## Conrad (Feb 25, 2013)

Nick said:


> That's hilarious. I wonder if it was staged.



Staged by the guy or staged to make the video? :lol:

If I were him, I would have asked for help from the guys that passed him early on. Instead of going all the way down to the front desk.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 25, 2013)

Conrad said:


> Guy locks himself out of room.
> Don't worry, everything "objectionable" is blurred out.



:lol:

I would have been looking for a curtain to rip down or something...


----------



## Conrad (Feb 26, 2013)




----------



## Conrad (Feb 27, 2013)

Read the annotations at the beginning.


----------



## Conrad (Feb 27, 2013)




----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## ctenidae (Mar 1, 2013)

Brooklyn could be wiped off the map because of Unpretentiousil


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 1, 2013)

youtube

have the volume on low


----------



## Conrad (Mar 2, 2013)

gmcunni said:


> youtube
> 
> have the volume on low



Good one!


----------



## Conrad (Mar 3, 2013)




----------



## bvibert (Mar 4, 2013)

Conrad said:


>



That's pretty cool!


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 4, 2013)

Apparently this is how they have fun in Norway

[video=youtube;EF1V8HFfpTE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=EF1V8HFfpTE[/video]


----------



## bvibert (Mar 4, 2013)

wa-loaf said:


> Apparently this is how they have fun in Norway



That might belong in the WTF thread...


----------



## Nick (Mar 4, 2013)

wa-loaf said:


> Apparently this is how they have fun in Norway
> 
> [video=youtube;EF1V8HFfpTE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=EF1V8HFfpTE[/video]



That is ridiculous


----------



## Nick (Mar 4, 2013)

Ha that guy is so bizarre


----------



## bvibert (Mar 4, 2013)

Wow


----------



## Nick (Mar 4, 2013)

Check out his youtube channel. He has like 60 videos of the same crazy behavior. I could watch this all afternoon :lol:


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 5, 2013)

This is how I'm going to do all my passing from now on:


----------



## Conrad (Mar 6, 2013)

Hilarious attempt to crash an interview. Watch how the tables were turned.


----------



## vdk03 (Mar 10, 2013)




----------



## Nick (Mar 11, 2013)

vdk03 said:


>




That is just insanity.


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 11, 2013)

Nick said:


> That is just insanity.


I agree. Takes a lot of balls to do that.


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 13, 2013)

*How North Americans Live today ....*

[h=5]There are no birds in the trees, except those birds, they will be eaten Tuesday. Yummy[/h][video=youtube;84saI5yL158]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=84saI5yL158#![/video]


----------



## octopus (Mar 13, 2013)

talk to you guys later. i'm off to get some hot snow and i think i saw a bird i can catch and eat down by the river.


----------



## from_the_NEK (Mar 13, 2013)

I'd like to eat snow on deep powder days :lol:


----------



## from_the_NEK (Mar 13, 2013)

Event though it is technically a commercial, this one is pretty fun.


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 16, 2013)

For all the bearded ones out there!


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 16, 2013)

wa-loaf said:


> For all the bearded ones out there!


I might shave my beard today, not sure. Cool video.


----------



## Conrad (Mar 19, 2013)

2,083 likes. 9 dislikes. Take a look.


----------



## legalskier (Mar 19, 2013)




----------



## legalskier (Mar 25, 2013)

Diiizaaaayyyyy!


----------



## Puck it (Mar 25, 2013)

legalskier said:


> Diiizaaaayyyyy!



Scotty's kid brother!!!!!


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 25, 2013)

a bit violent


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 25, 2013)

gmcunni said:


> a bit violent



I'm pretty disappointed. Thought it would involve more of the two girls on the initial screen.


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 25, 2013)

o3jeff said:


> I'm pretty disappointed. Thought it would involve more of the two girls on the initial screen.


me too but still an interesting vid


----------



## bvibert (Mar 25, 2013)

o3jeff said:


> I'm pretty disappointed. Thought it would involve more of the two girls on the initial screen.



Same here... :-?


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 25, 2013)

bvibert said:


> Same here... :-?



The old bait and switch


----------



## bvibert (Mar 25, 2013)

o3jeff said:


> The old bait and switch



Should've known better...


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 25, 2013)

bvibert said:


> Should've known better...



I was hoping it was like the one of the girl on the roller coaster or the girl in a car test drive.


----------



## Nick (Mar 25, 2013)

Conrad said:


> 2,083 likes. 9 dislikes. Take a look.



Powder at 2:50 is awesome--


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 25, 2013)

This guy needs a new name ...


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 25, 2013)

Puck it said:


> Scotty's kid brother!!!!!



Yes they found him.


----------



## planb420 (Apr 2, 2013)

"I spring from activity to activity!"

[video=youtube;erh2ngRZxs0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=erh2ngRZxs0[/video]


----------



## Conrad (Apr 11, 2013)

Here's a really awesome video someone put together at MRG.


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 14, 2013)




----------



## legalskier (Apr 18, 2013)




----------



## gmcunni (Apr 18, 2013)




----------



## Conrad (Apr 22, 2013)




----------



## bvibert (Apr 22, 2013)

gmcunni said:


>



wtf?


----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 22, 2013)

Some sorority chick wrote an epic email to the rest of the girls. Michael Shannon from Boardwalk Empire reads it. NSFW language!
 [video]http://FunnyOrDie.com/m/7yru[/video]
http://FunnyOrDie.com/m/7yru


----------



## from_the_NEK (Apr 23, 2013)

Conrad said:


>



I wonder if that has to pass inspection


----------



## legalskier (Apr 23, 2013)




----------



## Conrad (Apr 24, 2013)




----------



## Conrad (Apr 25, 2013)




----------



## Conrad (Apr 27, 2013)

At Red Mountain, B.C. Canada


----------



## legalskier (Apr 28, 2013)

********CAUTION!***********

*******VERY nsfw!***********



Story: http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs...ral-gets-menacing-reading-by-michael-shannon/


----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 28, 2013)

wa-loaf said:


> Some sorority chick wrote an epic email to the rest of the girls. Michael Shannon from Boardwalk Empire reads it. NSFW language!
> [video]http://FunnyOrDie.com/m/7yru[/video]
> http://FunnyOrDie.com/m/7yru





legalskier said:


> ********CAUTION!***********
> 
> *******VERY nsfw!***********
> 
> ...



Just a couple days behind there  ... ;-)


----------



## legalskier (Apr 28, 2013)

wa-loaf said:


> Just a couple days behind there  ... ;-)



Dude, I had a rough f____g week, okay?


----------



## bvibert (May 23, 2013)




----------



## wa-loaf (May 30, 2013)

Prancersize!

[video=youtube;o-50GjySwew]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=o-50GjySwew#![/video]


----------



## ski stef (May 31, 2013)

^this beauty is going around our office. we are all thinking this may be our afternoon workout


----------



## gmcunni (May 31, 2013)




----------



## ski stef (Jun 1, 2013)




----------



## legalskier (Jun 7, 2013)




----------



## wa-loaf (Jun 7, 2013)

LEGO Skiing

[video=youtube;oiHWtHAjX7E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=oiHWtHAjX7E[/video]


----------



## steamboat1 (Jun 20, 2013)

Wonder if Mayor Bloomberg will ban these in the city. A gun & salt all wrapped in one, he's going to have a stroke.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=_44AaoNZcHg#at=39


----------



## bvibert (Jul 9, 2013)




----------



## Conrad (Jul 11, 2013)




----------



## Nick (Jul 15, 2013)

WTF


----------



## gmcunni (Jul 15, 2013)

the news producer, who happens to be Asian, that allowed that to air was fired, his name was He So Dum



Nick said:


> WTF


----------



## bvibert (Jul 18, 2013)




----------



## wa-loaf (Jul 18, 2013)

Mess with texas: http://www.nymiddlefingertx.com/


----------



## Conrad (Jul 23, 2013)




----------



## Conrad (Jul 23, 2013)

See if you can spot who is in distress before the rescue.


----------



## from_the_NEK (Jul 25, 2013)




----------



## steamboat1 (Jul 26, 2013)

LOL!!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1piuJzS7H-4


----------



## gmcunni (Jul 27, 2013)




----------



## gmcunni (Jul 30, 2013)




----------



## Conrad (Jul 31, 2013)




----------



## gmcunni (Aug 3, 2013)




----------



## Nick (Aug 6, 2013)

Icona Pop "I Love It" Sesame Street Parody


----------



## Nick (Aug 9, 2013)

This ill make you squirm



A close up of a mosquito finding a blood vessel. The brown is the mosquito digging in.


----------



## bvibert (Aug 9, 2013)

Nick said:


> This ill make you squirm
> 
> 
> 
> A close up of a mosquito finding a blood vessel. The brown is the mosquito digging in.


Little bastards!


----------



## spring_mountain_high (Aug 9, 2013)




----------



## wa-loaf (Aug 9, 2013)

Best Vine Videos:


----------



## Conrad (Aug 20, 2013)

I don't even play much basketball, but this is pretty funny.


----------



## ScottySkis (Aug 21, 2013)

Conrad said:


> I don't even play much basketball, but this is pretty funny.



:beer::beer:


----------



## wa-loaf (Aug 21, 2013)

Librarians reenacting The Beastie Boys Sabotage


----------



## ctenidae (Aug 21, 2013)




----------



## bvibert (Aug 22, 2013)

ctenidae said:


>




That just aint right!


----------



## bvibert (Aug 23, 2013)

Here's a YouTube Easter egg:  Load a video on YouTube and click on the page anywhere outside the video, then type 1980.


----------



## legalskier (Aug 23, 2013)




----------



## ctenidae (Aug 23, 2013)

The sheep were excellent- displayed many characteristics of a real protest crowd.


----------



## bvibert (Aug 30, 2013)




----------



## Geoff (Sep 3, 2013)

This one wins the internet for the week   

Woman freaks out over Chicken McNuggets at McDonalds drive-thru


----------



## wakenbacon (Sep 3, 2013)

I dont even know what to say about that.....


----------



## legalskier (Sep 4, 2013)

*NYPD Trying to Find Insane Driver Who Circled Entirety of Manhattan in 24 Minutes*
http://observer.com/2013/09/nypd-tr...-circled-entirety-of-manhattan-in-24-minutes/


----------



## legalskier (Sep 4, 2013)




----------



## Conrad (Sep 4, 2013)

legalskier said:


> *NYPD Trying to Find Insane Driver Who Circled Entirety of Manhattan in 24 Minutes*




Awesome video! ^

Building Terrorizes London


----------



## wa-loaf (Sep 5, 2013)

What the fox say:


----------



## bvibert (Sep 6, 2013)




----------



## from_the_NEK (Sep 6, 2013)

It's an advertisement but it is good...


----------



## Puck it (Sep 6, 2013)

from_the_NEK said:


> It's an advertisement but it is good...




That is funny.  I ahve been looking for a larger TV for the home theater and I was look at the LED's or Plasma's and then the 4k caught my eye.  Holy resolution Batman.  No real content yet though.  The 84" is >$15K.  A 60" is ~$6K


----------



## o3jeff (Sep 6, 2013)

bvibert said:


>



I saw that, but wasn't sure she was over 18 so I didn't post it! Pretty funny


----------



## legalskier (Sep 9, 2013)




----------



## from_the_NEK (Sep 10, 2013)

bvibert said:


> ...twerking fail video


That has been everywhere and it is very funny but it was all staged  Amazing troll by Jimmy Kimmel.


----------



## bvibert (Sep 10, 2013)

from_the_NEK said:


> That has been everywhere and it is very funny but it was all staged  Amazing troll by Jimmy Kimmel.



Indeed, well done! :lol:


----------



## Conrad (Sep 12, 2013)

Maybe this has already been posted here, but just to be sure:


----------



## Conrad (Sep 13, 2013)




----------



## wa-loaf (Sep 13, 2013)

This guy deserves to be the next Mayor of Minneapolis!


----------



## wa-loaf (Sep 18, 2013)

Someone put a camera on the back of an eagle:


----------



## Nick (Sep 19, 2013)

Awww

Sent from my SCH-I545 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## skiNEwhere (Sep 20, 2013)

I wouldn't call this a "gem" since this guy was hurt pretty bad.....but  I'd like to know what ski area this  is



I

Initially I thought it was Alta since the lift looked like a high-speed triple, but on closer look it is a fixed grip triple and the youtube description said he unclipped his snowboard


----------



## Conrad (Sep 20, 2013)

skiNEwhere said:


> I wouldn't call this a "gem" since this guy was hurt pretty bad.....but  I'd like to know what ski area this  is



It is somewhere in Arizona I believe, if not then New Mexico. I was psyched when this went viral because tons of people were then then recommended to my Top 12 Most Unique Ski Lifts video which gained about 60,000 views in a few days.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Sep 21, 2013)

Whistler now has onboard entertainment on Peak2Peak Gondola for a small fee


----------



## Conrad (Sep 23, 2013)




----------



## wa-loaf (Sep 24, 2013)

Couple caught doing it while driving:


----------



## ScottySkis (Sep 24, 2013)

wa-loaf said:


> Couple caught doing it while driving:



I saw a couple getting a blow job while he was driving in NYC.


----------



## wa-loaf (Sep 26, 2013)

So these brothers put this 80s video together for their younger brother who's getting married:


----------



## Nick (Sep 26, 2013)

Conrad said:


>



I love that


----------



## from_the_NEK (Sep 30, 2013)

wa-loaf said:


> So these brothers put this 80s video together for their younger brother who's getting married:


I lost it at the 4:53 mark  :lol: (you need to watch the entire video up to that moment to get the full effect).


----------



## wa-loaf (Sep 30, 2013)

from_the_NEK said:


> I lost it at the 4:53 mark  :lol: (you need to watch the entire video up to that moment to get the full effect).



It's long, but worth sticking through the whole thing.


----------



## legalskier (Oct 3, 2013)




----------



## Nick (Oct 4, 2013)

Ha, like the skelaton but with no driver at all


----------



## AredMosinel (Oct 5, 2013)

Lonely Island, Jack Sparrow:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GI6CfKcMhjY


----------



## bvibert (Oct 8, 2013)

Alcohol abuse!

http://www.liveleak.com/ll_embed?f=78b5023ad47c


----------



## gmcunni (Oct 14, 2013)

didn't see that coming



you will want the sound on but not too loud (song at end)


----------



## Nick (Oct 22, 2013)

These are all pretty hilarious, I think. Maybe it's because I am now a dad. There are an entire series of them.


----------



## Nick (Oct 22, 2013)

Job Interview


----------



## Nick (Oct 23, 2013)

Youtube Comments


----------



## Nick (Oct 28, 2013)




----------



## Tin (Oct 28, 2013)

Skip to about 40 seconds. Just plain crazy how these things hunt for food.


----------



## legalskier (Nov 3, 2013)




----------



## legalskier (Nov 4, 2013)




----------



## legalskier (Nov 6, 2013)




----------



## Nick (Nov 8, 2013)

Insta Ferrrari


----------



## Nick (Nov 8, 2013)

legalskier said:


>



Holy shit!


----------



## legalskier (Nov 14, 2013)




----------



## legalskier (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## legalskier (Nov 18, 2013)




----------



## WoodCore (Nov 18, 2013)




----------



## from_the_NEK (Nov 21, 2013)

To go along with the video in Tuna's Killington speed thread.... 



  Who comes up with this stuff?


----------



## legalskier (Nov 22, 2013)




----------



## Nick (Nov 25, 2013)

Youtube comments, re-enacted by two older guys


----------



## wa-loaf (Nov 26, 2013)

*Wrecking Ball Like you've never seen it*

Chatroulette version


----------



## legalskier (Nov 26, 2013)




----------



## Nick (Nov 27, 2013)

Tin said:


> Skip to about 40 seconds. Just plain crazy how these things hunt for food.



WTF. An eagle can carry a friggen goat??


----------



## legalskier (Nov 29, 2013)




----------



## from_the_NEK (Dec 24, 2013)




----------



## from_the_NEK (Jan 2, 2014)




----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 2, 2014)

from_the_NEK said:


>



Russia, though I think if all Americans had dashcams we'd see just as much entertaining content.


----------



## steamboat1 (Jan 4, 2014)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BrJpBk-ftIw


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 9, 2014)

not from this recent cold spell but pretty scary if you happen to own one of these houses


----------



## Conrad (Jan 10, 2014)

My friend just had this wipeout on White Heat at Sunday River!


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 10, 2014)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KyQiPWufjwU  So if you ever wonder what happens with your dog when your out this is probably it.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=KyQiPWufjwU


----------



## Mullen (Jan 14, 2014)




----------



## Madroch (Jan 14, 2014)

Conrad said:


> My friend just had this wipeout on White Heat at Sunday River!



Tuna speed.....


----------



## Abubob (Jan 15, 2014)

Conrad said:


> My friend just had this wipeout on White Heat at Sunday River!



What? Only one ski came off! Double E or it doesn't count.


----------



## legalskier (Jan 21, 2014)




----------



## legalskier (Jan 22, 2014)

Start avi, survive avi, while filming avi-


----------



## legalskier (Jan 23, 2014)




----------



## Daisyareh18 (Jan 27, 2014)

The Alpine Summit won't be my first time skiing ... but let's just say I can relate to a decent portion of this video. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RfYI6hxUM44


----------



## twinplanx (Jan 27, 2014)

Daisyareh18 said:


> The Alpine Summit won't be my first time skiing ... but let's just say I can relate to a decent portion of this video.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RfYI6hxUM44



The collision around 1:12 looks like the area near the Sugar Lodge at Okemo... 

Sent from my SCH-S735C using Tapatalk


----------



## Not Sure (Jan 28, 2014)

I Love to ski and love to fly , the thought of combining both is Awesome, take off a 3,000' mnt  make a 3hr trip land at over 8,500' ski and take off and do a few runs , take off and fly home. "FREAKING COOL!!!"
haven't tried para gliding yet , but have on a few occasions encountered these guys at 6,000'


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YeRO-qlsvyk


----------



## bvibert (Jan 30, 2014)

Stay in school!

WARNING - Graphic, may not be safe for work and/or children...


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 30, 2014)

bvibert said:


> Stay in school!
> 
> WARNING - Graphic, may not be safe for work and/or children...



Stay in school or become like Scotty.


----------



## legalskier (Feb 7, 2014)

Ouch


----------



## MadMadWorld (Feb 11, 2014)

<a href="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xeVHcvbaZ9M" target="_blank">





You think GoPro will use this in their commercials?


----------



## legalskier (Feb 13, 2014)

"Today we will show you how to climb on second tallest building in the world. Shanghai Tower, China."




:-o:-o:-o


----------



## legalskier (Feb 13, 2014)




----------



## planb420 (Feb 18, 2014)

The incredible and raw power of nature...WOW...JUST WOW!!!


----------



## skiNEwhere (Feb 19, 2014)

I wonder if he was charged with Assault and *BAT*​tery?


----------



## from_the_NEK (Feb 20, 2014)

This is the best one of these I've seen. I wonder how many interns they had going over old footage to put this together.


----------



## soposkier (Feb 20, 2014)

Not sure if this has been posted yet, but this time Hitler wants to ski pow at Vail


----------



## from_the_NEK (Mar 6, 2014)

Not sure what this lady is thinking here...


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 6, 2014)

soposkier said:


> Not sure if this has been posted yet, but this time Hitler wants to ski pow at Vail



That's pretty funny


----------



## legalskier (Mar 19, 2014)




----------



## buellski (Mar 20, 2014)

8-bit Happy Gilmore!


----------



## legalskier (Apr 1, 2014)




----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 9, 2014)




----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 9, 2014)

gmcunni said:


> That's pretty funny



3:10-the end is the best part....


----------



## legalskier (Apr 9, 2014)

She made SNL comedians true prophets.


----------



## gmcunni (Apr 13, 2014)




----------



## skiNEwhere (Apr 26, 2014)

[video=facebook;10152414561694579]https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10152414561694579[/video]

Not sure if this will embed, if not you should be able to view it if you log into facebook 

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10152414561694579

I think it's safe to say the best man failed his one duty


----------



## twinplanx (Apr 27, 2014)

This^ is friggin' awesome!  Wirth the wait to load up on my phone lol

Sent from my SCH-S735C using Tapatalk


----------



## Not Sure (Apr 28, 2014)

My 7 year old Laughs his butt off at :17 
Very talented Videographer


----------



## Puck it (Apr 29, 2014)




----------



## dlague (Apr 29, 2014)

skiNEwhere said:


> [video=facebook;10152414561694579]https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10152414561694579[/video]
> 
> Not sure if this will embed, if not you should be able to view it if you log into facebook
> 
> ...



This is a clip from a movie set to be released this summer!  Clever marketing on their part!


----------



## skiNEwhere (Apr 29, 2014)

dlague said:


> This is a clip from a movie set to be released this summer!  Clever marketing on their part!



Damn it, I've been had!


----------



## legalskier (May 1, 2014)




----------



## dlague (May 1, 2014)

legalskier said:


>



That was actually pretty funny!


----------



## Not Sure (May 3, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p3CJP9rK044

Some nice ski lines from the air, Guy starts around 7,800' and tops out 14,600' not to bad witout an engine.


----------



## thetrailboss (May 7, 2014)

Family Feud Fail (of the century):



Although some of those questions are dumb...the first one doesn't make sense.


----------



## skiNEwhere (May 9, 2014)

thetrailboss said:


> Family Feud Fail (of the century):
> 
> 
> 
> Although some of those questions are dumb...the first one doesn't make sense.



I watch family feud occasionally, I don't  see anyone win fast money, like ever. The only way it's possible is by getting the number one answer for everything. I agree, some of the questions are straight up stupid


----------



## steamboat1 (May 14, 2014)




----------



## deadheadskier (May 15, 2014)

That's one bad ass cat


----------



## Abubob (May 15, 2014)

Where is this that they have security camera's all around the house? Good thing they have them.


----------



## gmcunni (May 15, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> That's one bad ass cat



I'm not a cat person but that kitty is okay in my book


----------



## dlague (May 15, 2014)

Ya, our dogs do not mess with our cat.  They get too close and they get tagged sharp edges first!


i typed with my i thumbs using AlpineZone


----------



## legalskier (May 16, 2014)




----------



## hammer (May 16, 2014)

steamboat1 said:


>


I'm a dog owner but in this case I'd have to give credit to the cat...

Unfortunately I think the dog was euthanized. :sad:


----------



## dlague (May 20, 2014)




----------



## BackLoafRiver (Jun 6, 2014)

This made me laugh until I cried. Perhaps it's the music dork in me...


----------



## Not Sure (Jun 10, 2014)

Awsome in full screen ......Fly ....ski ......Fly home .....


----------



## legalskier (Jun 14, 2014)




----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 15, 2014)

waloaf?


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 21, 2014)

:lol:


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 22, 2014)

Interesting excuse for being late.  "Sorry, epic Duck Stampede."


----------



## ctenidae (Jun 25, 2014)

[video]http://player.vimeo.com/video/88093956[/video]

Cool visualization using actual flight data, showing North Atlantic flight traffic for a 24 hour period. Pretty neat, especially the close ups on Heathrow and Gatwick.


----------



## Not Sure (Jun 28, 2014)

[video]http://www.epictv.com/content/ski-surf-hawaii[/video]

Maybe Summer dosn't suck any more?


----------



## buellski (Jul 10, 2014)




----------



## skiNEwhere (Jul 10, 2014)

Moral of the story? Don't do drugs http://vbox7.com/play:b8c4dc92ba&start=168


----------



## legalskier (Jul 13, 2014)

ctenidae said:


> [video]http://player.vimeo.com/video/88093956[/video]
> 
> Cool visualization using actual flight data, showing North Atlantic flight traffic for a 24 hour period. Pretty neat, especially the close ups on Heathrow and Gatwick.



Kind of reminds me of this-



;-)


----------



## legalskier (Jul 13, 2014)

Siliconebobsquarepants said:


> [video]http://www.epictv.com/content/ski-surf-hawaii[/video]
> 
> Maybe Summer dosn't suck any more?



Love the pole touches, lol.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Jul 18, 2014)

I will say, I was impressed with how fast the side airbags deployed. Looks like they deployed as soon as the tires left the ground but before the car hit anything.


----------



## legalskier (Jul 22, 2014)




----------



## Not Sure (Jul 22, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=brdYoREjm1A


----------



## skiNEwhere (Jul 26, 2014)

Siliconebobsquarepants said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=brdYoREjm1A



Embedded that video for ya


----------



## skiNEwhere (Jul 26, 2014)

How to do a clutch burnout.... (Shakes head)


----------



## skiNEwhere (Jul 26, 2014)

and 






Surprised the mechanic didn't even bother to tell the guy he needed to stop feathering the clutch


----------



## Not Sure (Jul 26, 2014)

Thx , for some reason it did'nt work, Message (action can not be completed?)


----------



## skiNEwhere (Jul 28, 2014)

"It's just for fun" 

Oh, ok. That's a relief


----------



## legalskier (Jul 31, 2014)




----------



## dlague (Aug 1, 2014)

legalskier said:


>



That is the problem with this country - most people don't know their assholes from there elbows and yet they get to vote on someone and they do not really know why, then they complain!


----------



## Not Sure (Aug 1, 2014)

http://vimeo.com/101910948


----------



## Not Sure (Aug 5, 2014)




----------



## skiNEwhere (Aug 6, 2014)

*Crazy Russians!*

Well I guess if you don't get shot there is valuable training in the exercise


----------



## thetrailboss (Aug 15, 2014)

Representing the Hoosiers with pride.....


----------



## dlague (Aug 15, 2014)

This is actually a cool skiing vid!


----------



## legalskier (Aug 20, 2014)

*'Louie Schwartzberg: Hidden miracles of the natural world'*


----------



## legalskier (Aug 21, 2014)




----------



## Nick (Aug 21, 2014)

wow so i missed some of these vidoes in this thread. so much awesome.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Aug 22, 2014)

This guy came back and WON the race......badass


----------



## Abubob (Aug 22, 2014)

skiNEwhere said:


> This guy came back and WON the race......badass



It should be noted that the crash was in the Downhill. The win was in Giant Slalom.

That being said (and I remember watching this) it is amazing that anyone could do that. Most if not all that crash in the middle of a Downhill race are out of any further competition - for weeks - if not for the season with multiple broken bones, ligament tears and whatever.

Maier was a bricklayer between seasons and I think he was actually made of bricks himself.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Aug 22, 2014)

Not sure where else to put this. But a funny prank involving the "text in progress" thing on the iphone.

http://miscellaneousmischief.com/textinprogress.html


----------



## legalskier (Aug 23, 2014)

"Beans"

https://www.youtube.com/embed/9WoM2bHfr48#t=0


----------



## Not Sure (Aug 24, 2014)

[video]http://www.neatorama.com/2014/08/11/The-Apparently-Kid-Gets-Songified/#!bJAayD[/video]


----------



## ctenidae (Sep 3, 2014)

http://www.ted.com/talks/reggie_watts_disorients_you_in_the_most_entertaining_way


----------



## skiNEwhere (Sep 20, 2014)

The power of editing...... Dumb and Dumber re-cut as a drama.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## tree_skier (Sep 27, 2014)

skiNEwhere said:


>



Doesn't this belong in the wtf thread?


----------



## skiNEwhere (Sep 27, 2014)

tree_skier said:


> Doesn't this belong in the wtf thread?



I think half the videos in this thread belong in there


----------



## Not Sure (Oct 5, 2014)

Classic Longboards


----------



## Cornhead (Oct 7, 2014)

Already posted this in another thread, but in case you were curious what your cat's up to when you let it out for the night, here it is again.
http://m.youtube.com/#/watch?v=-S_mRMFRWGM 

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dlague (Oct 23, 2014)

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=4346943426448&id=158365267509


Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone


----------



## Not Sure (Nov 17, 2014)




----------



## legalskier (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## Not Sure (Nov 22, 2014)

"I'm not going to Jump it, you jump it"


----------



## Not Sure (Nov 26, 2014)




----------



## legalskier (Dec 1, 2014)




----------



## buellski (Dec 19, 2014)




----------



## ctenidae (Jan 21, 2015)

http://www.carthrottle.com/post/the...ng-people-in-grand-theft-auto-v-is-too-funny/

Funny stuff.


----------



## legalskier (Jan 22, 2015)




----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 26, 2015)

Bring this one back in light of today's weather.   NSFW


----------



## legalskier (Feb 19, 2015)




----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 23, 2015)

Man, I did not want to see this.  we better not have octopus like that on the New England shoreline.  fahk!


----------



## legalskier (Feb 25, 2015)

middle schoolers rockin out


----------



## legalskier (Feb 25, 2015)




----------



## legalskier (Mar 5, 2015)

That's one sh*tty prank!


----------



## legalskier (Mar 14, 2015)

Meanwhile, in NH....


----------



## Not Sure (Mar 19, 2015)




----------



## legalskier (Apr 1, 2015)

^ Very cool!


----------



## legalskier (Apr 1, 2015)




----------



## legalskier (Apr 14, 2015)

*
Ski Blades Now Illegal in Vermont*


----------



## twinplanx (Apr 19, 2015)

legalskier said:


> *
> Ski Blades Now Illegal in Vermont*


Free the fruit booters!!


----------



## Not Sure (Apr 28, 2015)

Full screens awesome!


----------



## bigbog (Apr 29, 2015)

Great get SBSP....


----------



## Not Sure (Apr 29, 2015)

bigbog said:


> Great get SBSP....



Balleka puts out alot of great vids , that one is my favorite. 
Pa flatlanders don't get above the clouds that often . 550+ flights and only 5 times.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Apr 30, 2015)

Little known secret to off season training


----------



## Abubob (Apr 30, 2015)

This vid came up right after above: What I want to know is, What wax would you use? Does the bevel matter?


----------



## legalskier (Jun 12, 2015)




----------



## Not Sure (Jun 17, 2015)

2 Poles up


----------



## Not Sure (Jul 4, 2015)

Happy 4th!


----------



## freeski (Jul 4, 2015)

Hmm, never thought of that. Cool application for a drone. (Still hoping it would get shot down like I normally do)


----------



## Tin (Jul 9, 2015)

Didn't feel like looking through and seeing if it had been posted here...but either way just awesome...


----------



## Not Sure (Jul 21, 2015)

Another Balleka Masterpiece !
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZMzFQpPXlnM


----------



## thetrailboss (Jul 31, 2015)

This is too bad to be fake...


----------



## Not Sure (Sep 2, 2015)

More Awesome Balleka , the Sailplane filming has slightly better performance as he makes a few S turns to put some space between .
Not to shabby 120 mph no engine.


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 15, 2015)

Pretty much the most bad ass movie mashup ever conceived

[video=youtube;QajyNRnyPMs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?t=536&v=QajyNRnyPMs[/video]


----------



## dlague (Sep 15, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> Pretty much the most bad ass movie mashup ever conceived



That is pretty cool!


----------



## ctenidae (Sep 23, 2015)

http://www.boston.com/news/odd/2015...XWBvjDLZUQhpjFaO/story.html?p1=feature_sec_hp

Destined to be a classic. It better get remixed and quick!


----------



## Not Sure (Sep 24, 2015)

LMAO...I love how the other two ref's look at each other and then give the good signal


----------



## ctenidae (Jan 6, 2016)

Some NSFW language. Not trying to be political, but funny.


----------



## dlague (Jan 8, 2016)

This is actually pretty funny!


----------



## Not Sure (Jan 8, 2016)

Long trail Double bag and another fantastic  Balleka vid mellow out after disappointment . Wanted to hit Blue but work schedule didn't work out or I thought , could have done the afternoon after schedule change .Have to carry my ski equipment in the vehicle till April for such occasions!


----------



## faceplant (Jan 9, 2016)




----------



## Not Sure (Jan 9, 2016)

faceplant said:


>



Nice ,More trails for sure this opening. I'll make it later next week after they dress things up after the coming melt/monsoon.


----------



## faceplant (Apr 3, 2016)




----------



## Not Sure (Apr 11, 2016)

Wife and I were joking at a drive through about "A large orange drink" and 22yr old son looked at us strangely so we let him in on the blast from the past.


----------



## Not Sure (Apr 11, 2016)

More  Balleka art work . 




110 knots no engine ...dream of flights like this.


----------



## WoodCore (Apr 12, 2016)




----------



## Not Sure (May 6, 2016)

Nice technique


----------



## steamboat1 (May 13, 2016)

Would you climb inside this tree?


----------



## gmcunni (May 18, 2016)

Millenials


----------



## skiNEwhere (May 23, 2016)

I don't know why I find this so funny

https://www.facebook.com/peopleareawesome/videos/973191746063337/


----------



## steamboat1 (Jun 3, 2016)




----------



## Not Sure (Jul 8, 2016)

And now for something completely different.


----------



## bigbog (Jul 9, 2016)

Great get SBSP,
I like the mobile prop-driven setup...and leave it to the French for the dynamic unloading...


----------



## dlague (Jul 9, 2016)

Siliconebobsquarepants said:


> And now for something completely different.



That was sick!


----------



## Not Sure (Jul 9, 2016)

Those first drop in's were nuts, Lil to high for me LOL. Must have been low or no wind conditions to fly that close to the mountain.
pretty cool lift system, low fuel consumption too. 

Had a conversation with my father in laws neighbor , He was asking for a glider ride and mentioned he had a Paramotor  ......Right away my psycho brain shifted to skiing......The possibilities? ......Motor only .....my local favorite BC place has a long flat skin to get access....could i just use the motor? .....Yep!.
Next thought West of Blue mountain ski area is a barren section of mountain that fills in nicely and visible from RT248 ? very long skin and I've dismissed it as too far for the effort...but I could land on the mountain top , ski skin back up and fly home!


----------



## Not Sure (Oct 11, 2016)

Ridge and wave season is here. Wave lift gets you above the lenticular clouds. Balleka keeps upping his game. Full screen with ear buds Awesome!


----------



## Not Sure (Oct 28, 2016)




----------



## buellski (Jan 20, 2017)

*Candide Thovex Audi Quattro behind the scenes*

I think the original ad was posted here somewhere. Here's a link to behind the scenes:





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10154104618258204


----------



## Not Sure (Jul 4, 2017)

My kind of crazy ...I've skied behind a pickup on a runway but ot a train LOL.  Straight skis so I'm thinking not a good skier ,someone better would have been able to maintain control.


----------

